# Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2019



## guisilva5000 (1 Jan 2019 às 17:06)

*Tópico de monitorização e discussão do Clima de Portugal em 2018.*

*Links úteis:*

IPMA
 Acompanhamento Clima


Climate Prediction Center - Monitoring and Data:
Global Temperature Time Series - Western Europe
Global Precipitation Monitoring - Western Europe


Anos anteriores:
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2018
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2017
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2016
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2015
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2014
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2013
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2012
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2011
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2010
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2009
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2008


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Jan 2019 às 02:33)

Início este tópico com as mínimas do dia 1:

30 estações abaixo de 0ºC, not bad!







De notar: Cabo Raso com *4,8ºC*!

Também de salientar a elevada estabilidade atmosférica que já é usual no inicio do ano: Chaves a superar 1036 hPa


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Jan 2019 às 03:23)

Lamas de Mouro com *-4,2ºC* e Miranda do Douro com* -4,1ºC* no dia 2, Janeiro começa bem. Aljezur a chegar a* -2ºC*, aquela zona é rija. 

38 estações abaixo de 0ºC! Praticamente metade da rede.


----------



## Snifa (5 Jan 2019 às 09:01)

Bom dia,

completamente gelado o NE Transmontano, destaque para  Miranda do Douro com  *- 6.5ºc *logo seguida por Chaves e Carrazeda de Ansiães com *- 6.3 ºc* e *- **5.5ºc*   respetivamente*.*


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jan 2019 às 09:31)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Lamas de Mouro com *-4,2ºC* e Miranda do Douro com* -4,1ºC* no dia 2, Janeiro começa bem. Aljezur a chegar a* -2ºC*, aquela zona é rija.
> 
> 38 estações abaixo de 0ºC! Praticamente metade da rede.



Estou com dificuldade em perceber o registo de São Pedro de Moel, mínima de 1,5 graus.
A estação não está junto a um farol? No topo de uma arriba? Sou o único achar estranho?


----------



## WHORTAS (5 Jan 2019 às 09:47)

jonas_87 disse:


> Estou com dificuldade em perceber o registo de São Pedro de Moel, mínima de 1,5 graus.
> A estação não está junto a um farol? No topo de uma arriba? Sou o único achar estranho?


Não sei bem onde está.
Já a procurei mas não encontrei.


----------



## Thomar (5 Jan 2019 às 11:10)

jonas_87 disse:


> Estou com dificuldade em perceber o registo de São Pedro de Moel, mínima de 1,5 graus.
> A estação não está junto a um farol? No topo de uma arriba? Sou o único achar estranho?





WHORTAS disse:


> Não sei bem onde está.
> Já a procurei mas não encontrei.



Aqui está, junto ao farol no outro lado da estrada:

https://www.google.com/maps/@39.763...4!1svvRWGAbpIK4-wGq2IgnFbQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Jan 2019 às 12:30)

jonas_87 disse:


> Estou com dificuldade em perceber o registo de São Pedro de Moel, mínima de 1,5 graus.
> A estação não está junto a um farol? No topo de uma arriba? Sou o único achar estranho?


Se tiver vento de noroeste não pode fazer um comportamento inverso ao da lestada no Verão?

*Mínimas do dia 3*






Carrazêda de Ansiães: *-4,2ºC*
Tomar:* -3,7ºC!!*
Lamas de Mouro: *-3,5ºC*

*


Snifa disse:



			Bom dia,

completamente gelado o NE Transmontano, destaque para  Miranda do Douro com  - 6.5ºc logo seguida por Chaves e Carrazeda de Ansiães com - 6.3 ºc e - 5.5ºc   respetivamente. 





Clique para expandir...

*
De salientar a diferença de 9ºC nas duas estações distritais de Viseu!


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jan 2019 às 13:09)

Continuo achar estranho um valor tão baixo, aparentemente não tinha a inversão que por exemplo o cabo Raso tem quando está vento nulo.
Ora bem, aparantemente mesmo, fui ver o mapa de relevo e há forte possibilidade de ocorrer arrefecimento, são uns 50 mts de desnível, desde a estação ao cume da colina.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Jan 2019 às 01:42)

Dia de pressões altas, Chaves a chegar a *1041,6 hPa*:


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Jan 2019 às 16:04)

Mínimas do dia 4 de Janeiro:






Miranda do Douro: *-5,5ºC*
Lamas de Mouro:* -5ºC*
Chaves: *-4,9ºC*

Salientar a máxima de *-0,3ºC* em Mirandela, com humidade mínima de 100%!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Jan 2019 às 09:04)

*Temperaturas Mínimas - 5 Janeiro 2018*

Miranda do Douro chegou aos *-7ºC*! Chaves andou lá perto, ficou-se pelos *6,9ºC*.






Quanto às máximas, nota para Mirandela pelo 2º dia consecutivo a não chegar aos 0ºC:

- 04/01: -0,3ºC
- 05/01: -0,6ºC
E ontem 06/01 também não chegou aos 0ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Jan 2019 às 18:07)

Temperaturas mínimas do dia 6 de Janeiro:






Chaves: *-7ºC*
Miranda do Douro: *-6,5ºC*
Lamas de Mouro:* -5,8ºC*
Carrazêda de Ansiães: *-5,2ºC*
Moncorvo:* -5ºC*
Tomar: *-4,7ºC*​
Outras estações:
S. Pedro de Moel, estação junto a um farol: *-2,6ºC*
Dunas de Mira: *-4,4ºC*
Aljezur: *-4,5ºC*
Lisboa (Geofísico): *1,6ºC* (mínima absoluta é -1ºC)​
53 estações abaixo dos 0ºC (60% da rede), das quais 12 estações abaixo dos -4ºC
3º dia consecutivo com Mirandela abaixo de 0ºC, máxima de* -0,8ºC*!
Diferenças de 8ºC entre as distritais de Coimbra e Viseu!
Also, Portalegre tem a mínima mais alta


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2019 às 19:48)

Com jeitinho quase geava no Cabo Raso, julgo ser a estação da rede IPMA mais perto mar, são apenas  uns 30/40 metros de distância.
Mínima de *2,2ºC*(Inversão da encosta da colina da Quinta da Marinha).
São Pedro Moel dá-me um nó ao cérebro, não percebo como é se registou um valor tão baixo de *-2,6ºC.*


----------



## 1337 (9 Jan 2019 às 01:40)

jonas_87 disse:


> Com jeitinho quase geava no Cabo Raso, julgo ser a estação da rede IPMA mais perto mar, são apenas  uns 30/40 metros de distância.
> Mínima de *2,2ºC*(Inversão da encosta da colina da Quinta da Marinha).
> São Pedro Moel dá-me um nó ao cérebro, não percebo como é se registou um valor tão baixo de *-2,6ºC.*


É verdade, mas Dunas de Mira não é igualmente junto ao mar? E consegue mínimas ainda mais potentes...


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Jan 2019 às 02:50)

1337 disse:


> É verdade, mas Dunas de Mira não é igualmente junto ao mar? E consegue mínimas ainda mais potentes...


Não tão perto como as estações dos cabos ou farois, tem um comportamento semelhante à Praia da Rainha.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jan 2019 às 04:33)

1337 disse:


> É verdade, mas Dunas de Mira não é igualmente junto ao mar? E consegue mínimas ainda mais potentes...



Situação bastante distinta, há uma clara  inversão térmica que por sinal é bem forte.A estação está a 1 km e tal do mar.
Carta militar, o ponto vermelho é a localização da estação.





Possíveis Factores:
* Estação instalada à cota de 2 linhas de água
* Densa rede hidrográfica
* Local muito abrigado
* Solo arenoso
* Muita vegetação em redor
* Presença de pequenos valeiros a S/SO da estação
* Proximidade da lagoa de Mira


Não consigo justificar esses - 2,6 graus em S. Pedro Moel. Para mim não faz sentido.


----------



## criz0r (9 Jan 2019 às 09:10)

A influência do imenso arvoredo e sistema dunar presente na Praia da Rainha, assim como a Arriba Fóssil atrás que serve como "Parede", justifica plenamente a "compressão" do ar frio e consequentes inversões térmicas no local onde está instalada a EMA da Praia da Rainha. 

@jonas_87  talvez o enorme cordão dunar da Praia de Mira tenha algum efeito, desconheço o local onde se encontra a Estação mas são efectivamente valores surreais em certas ocasiões.


----------



## rozzo (9 Jan 2019 às 10:40)

Não se esqueçam que além desses factores principais que referem, como a topografia, e escoamento de ar frio de vales etc., há outro factor relevante. Sendo zonas arenosas, existe mais perda de calor por radiação comparado com outras superfícies, o que também ajuda ao arrefecimento intenso.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jan 2019 às 11:10)

rozzo disse:


> Não se esqueçam que além desses factores principais que referem, como a topografia, e escoamento de ar frio de vales etc., há outro factor relevante. Sendo zonas arenosas, existe mais perda de calor por radiação comparado com outras superfícies, o que também ajuda ao arrefecimento intenso.



Exacto indiquei isso no post acima,como solo arenoso.


----------



## rozzo (9 Jan 2019 às 11:40)

jonas_87 disse:


> Exacto indiquei isso no post acima,como solo arenoso.



Sim, por acaso não tinha reparado nisso.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Jan 2019 às 23:44)

Mínimas do dia 7 de Janeiro:







Chaves:* -6,9ºC*
Miranda do Douro: *-6,5ºC*
Carrazêda de Ansiães: *-5,8ºC*
Bragança, Alvega e Aljezur: *-5,2ºC*
Lamas de Mouro: *-5ºC*

*16 estações abaixo dos -4ºC!
*
Portalegre


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jan 2019 às 13:09)

Boas,

Desde dia 1 até dia 10, a EMA do Cabo Raso tem registado mínimas bem interessantes, fruto da acalmia pouco habitual, pois foram muitas madrugadas com pouco vento.

1-01-2019: *4,8ºC*
2-01-2019: *6,7ºC*
3-01-2019: *5,1ºC*
4-01-2019: *5,9ºC*
5-01-2019: *5,3ºC*
6-01-2019: *2,2ºC*
7-01-2019: *2,8ºC*
8-01-2019: *2,4ºC*
9-01-2019: *4,3ºC*
10-01-2019: *5,1ºC
*
Estes valores nomeadamente, os dia 6,7 e 8, são justificáveis com a inversão que ocorre naquela parte da estrada do Guincho, pois a estação está somente a 30 metros do mar.
O ar frio vem da vertente (com fraco declive) da colina da quinta da Marinha.
Como ciclista amador que sou, e dado proximidade com a minha casa, já passei n vezes ao inicio da noite na zona, e sente-se mesmo ar mais frio naquela parte da cliclovia - Cabo Raso.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jan 2019 às 02:49)

De salientar a humidade mínima do dia 7, terras altas com 9%! Cabo da Roca chegou aos 14%!


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Jan 2019 às 18:12)

Hm pessoal, será que o IPMA vai validar isto?






A estação nas últimas horas nem regista dados de vento, por isso o anemómetro deve ter-se estragado...


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jan 2019 às 18:40)

Não me parece que vá ser validado, esse valor não faz sentido.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Jan 2019 às 18:42)

jonas_87 disse:


> Não me parece que vá ser validado, esse valor não faz sentido.


Sim também acho, agora se o anemómetro ficou mesmo estragado, até ficar bom... basta olhar para o Cabo Carvoeiro desde a Leslie, nunca mais existiu vento. E Fóia é das mais ventosas do continente.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jan 2019 às 18:55)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Sim também acho, agora se o anemómetro ficou mesmo estragado, até ficar bom... basta olhar para o Cabo Carvoeiro desde a Leslie, nunca mais existiu vento. E Fóia é das mais ventosas do continente.



A do cabo Raso também está sem dados de vento há muito tempo.
Embora nesse caso temos a preciosa ajuda da estação amadora do Pai do Vento, Alcabideche-Cascais que ontem teve uma rajada máxima de 85 km/h. E  claro a estação do cabo da Roca, embora no sábado tive rajadas mais fortes em Alcabideche do que no Cabo da Roca, Serra de Sintra a trabalhar deste lado. 
Seria sem dúvida muito mau ficar sem dados de vento em Monchique,quiçá por tempo indeterminado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Jan 2019 às 13:27)

*Seca agravou-se mas situação ainda não é como a do ano passado*

https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/seca-agravou-se-mas-situacao-ainda-nao-e-como-a-do-ano-passado


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Fev 2019 às 12:20)

TEMPO NOS ÚLTIMOS DIAS

Temperaturas de Inverno continuam, máximas sempre a limiar o 15º-17ºC. Quanto às minímas, os episódios de frio têm sido menos recorrentes devido à chegada da chuva, vento, etc.

De salientar temperaturas do dia 25/01:






Muito vento nos últimos dias também, energia eólica em peso, até quebrou recorde, cerca de 4GWh constantes o dia todo:






Rajadas máximas do dia 23/01:






Penhas Douradas: *103 km/h*
Guarda: *98,3 km/h*
Pampilhosa da Serra: *94 km/h*
Mogadouro: *93,2 km/h*
Cabo da Roca: *88,2 km/h*

No geral são sempre essas estações com as rajadas mais elevadas, excluíndo a perdida Fóia. C. Roca com *95,4 km/h *no dia 24/01.

Precipitação nos últimos dias do mês foram valentes para tirar o litoral norte, finalmente, com L. Mouro a chegar aos *86,8 mm.









*


----------



## Thomar (2 Fev 2019 às 10:30)

Dia interessante  o de ontem, ora vejamos:

Precipitação bem distribuída








em termos de vento reparem soprou maioritariamente do quadrante Oeste e as rajadas foram do quadrante Este










Rajadas acima de 110Km/h

*115,2km/h* Guarda
112,7km/h Pampilhosa da Serra
112,3km/h Torres Vedras


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Fev 2019 às 16:03)

Brutal o valor de Torres Vedras, nunca tinha visto a estação com tal valor.

Guarda com vento médio de* 43,6 km/h* e S. Pedro de Moel, apesar de rajada abaixo dos 100, com *42,8 km/h*!

Pena não termos a máxima de Penhas Douradas, provavelmente foi superior a Guarda.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Fev 2019 às 22:40)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Brutal o valor de Torres Vedras, nunca tinha visto a estação com tal valor.
> 
> Guarda com vento médio de* 43,6 km/h* e S. Pedro de Moel, apesar de rajada abaixo dos 100, com *42,8 km/h*!
> 
> Pena não termos a máxima de Penhas Douradas, provavelmente foi superior a Guarda.



De facto grande valor de rajada em Dois Portos,Torres Vedras.
Ontem fiquei com ideia que a rajada máxima do dia, teve relacionado com alguma convecção à mistura.

Claro que foi um dia ventoso, mas como já estava vento forte, depois surgiam células, talvez tenha potenciado ainda mais  a velocidade do vento.

Ontem à noite tive um vento brutal quando surgiu uma célula com granizo, certamente com rajadas bem superiores a  80 km/h.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Fev 2019 às 23:50)

Já saiu o resumo climatológico de janeiro de 2019 e, tal como o esperado, foi muito seco e normal em relação às temperaturas. 
http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...qMcpGB/cli_20190101_20190131_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Fev 2019 às 17:45)

Dia 13 de Fevereiro com alguns locais bem acima da média, Porto (Massarelos) chegou aos *21,7ºC




*


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Fev 2019 às 12:15)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Dia 13 de Fevereiro com alguns locais bem acima da média, Porto (Massarelos) chegou aos *21,7ºC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Porto, Massarelos novamente com a máxima mais alta do país, de uns impressionantes *23,2°C *:


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Fev 2019 às 16:39)

Tiagolco disse:


> Porto, Massarelos novamente com a máxima mais alta do país, de uns impressionantes *23,2°C *:


Essa estação faz-me torcer o nariz, é uma EMA acho, por isso não sei...

Monção com *22,8ºC* também é um valor bem redondo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Fev 2019 às 22:06)

Com um final de Fevereiro dos mais quentes que já se viu, o dia 22, com Santa Barbára a chegar aos *23,7ºC*






De salientar o valor de Aveiro, *23ºC* é apenas a 2ºC do recorde de Fevereiro  e sendo uma cidade bem mais amena.


----------



## remember (25 Fev 2019 às 09:07)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Com um final de Fevereiro dos mais quentes que já se viu, o dia 23, com Santa Barbára a chegar aos *23,7ºC*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dia 22


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Fev 2019 às 09:37)

Dia 23 de Fevereiro de 2019 , dia estupidamente quente para a altura do ano! Com mais de cinco estações da rede IPMA a ultrapassarem os 24ºc! 

*Coruche e Coimbra com 24.4ºc,
Aljezur e Pegões com 24.2ºc,
Lousã 24.1ºc .



*


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Fev 2019 às 09:46)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Dia 24 de Fevereiro de 2019 , dia estupidamente quente para a altura do ano! Com mais de cinco estações da rede IPMA a ultrapassarem os 24ºc!
> 
> *Coruche e Coimbra com 24.4ºc,
> Aljezur e Pegões com 24.2ºc,
> ...



Boas Ricardo, isso é de dia 23. 
Valores impressionantes, então os 21,1 graus de máxima no cabo da Roca. 
Representa dia de verão por aqueles lados.


----------



## remember (25 Fev 2019 às 09:51)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Ricardo, isso é de dia 23.
> Valores impressionantes, então os 21,1 graus de máxima no cabo da Roca.
> Representa dia de verão por aqueles lados.


Já o tinha dito ao @guisilva5000 também .
Ainda não saíram os extremos de ontem, mas o dia esteve mais quente, apenas com alguns cirrus durante a tarde. A Zambujeira do Mar nesse dia foi   com 24.9ºC


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Fev 2019 às 09:56)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Ricardo, isso é de dia 23.
> Valores impressionantes, então os 21,1 graus de máxima no cabo da Roca.
> Representa dia de verão por aqueles lados.



Obrigado João, já corrigido! Completamente, por aqui foi isso que se assistiu nas praias durante todo o fim-de-semana,parecia  dias de Verão!  Com especial atenção para os valores registados ontem! Eu por aqui registei uma máxima de 24.7ºc às 17.17H , contudo um pouco inflacionada porque o meu RS precisa de uma manutenção! Vamos esperar pelos valores finais do IPMA !


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Fev 2019 às 11:18)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Obrigado João, já corrigido! Completamente, por aqui foi isso que se assistiu nas praias durante todo o fim-de-semana,parecia  dias de Verão!  Com especial atenção para os valores registados ontem! Eu por aqui registei uma máxima de 24.7ºc às 17.17H , contudo um pouco inflacionada porque o meu RS precisa de uma manutenção! Vamos esperar pelos valores finais do IPMA !



--------------------------------

E aqui estão os extremos do dia 24 de Fevereiro (Domingo) , Lousã levou a taçã com *25.1ºc* Impressionante as amplitudes térmicas! Aljezur com* 24.3ºc *, e Alcobaça com *22.3ºc* das ditas  Com os *23.9ºc *registados em Setúbal, e conhecendo bem a minha zona, sempre bem mais quente do que Setúbal,  os meus *24.7ºc* registados não estão muito inflacionados, ou provavelmente nem estarão


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Fev 2019 às 16:47)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> --------------------------------
> 
> E aqui estão os extremos do dia 24 de Fevereiro (Domingo) , Lousã levou a taçã com *25.1ºc* Impressionante as amplitudes térmicas! Aljezur com* 24.3ºc *, e Alcobaça com *22.3ºc* das ditas  Com os *23.9ºc *registados em Setúbal, e conhecendo bem a minha zona, sempre bem mais quente do que Setúbal,  os meus *24.7ºc* registados não estão muito inflacionados, ou provavelmente nem estarão


De certeza que algumas estações não distritais devem tar perto ou mesmo ultrapassado o recorde, Braga tem o valor absoluto de* 23,5ºC* por isso em príncipio é novo recorde os 24,1ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Fev 2019 às 22:57)

Bem que podia ser o mapa de máximas do dia 25 de Abril, mas é de 25 de Fevereiro:







*26,3ºC* na quente Lousã

Muitas estações do litoral norte provavelmente perto de recordes


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Fev 2019 às 23:06)

Que aberração de valores, impressionante.


----------



## guimeixen (28 Fev 2019 às 09:41)

guisilva5000 disse:


> De certeza que algumas estações não distritais devem tar perto ou mesmo ultrapassado o recorde, Braga tem o valor absoluto de* 23,5ºC* por isso em príncipio é novo recorde os 24,1ºC.



A contar desde 1931, o valor absoluto de Braga é de 25,8°C registado algures entre 1951-60. Esse valor aparece nas normais de 1931-60, 1941-70 e 1951-80.
Não faltou muito, no dia 26 chegou aos 24,8°C.

Também pensava que tinha ultrapassado o recorde tanto em 2017 com 23,8°C de máxima em Fevereiro e agora nestes últimos dias também mas fui ver as normais desde 1931 e é que vi esse valor. Outro valor que me surpreendeu foi o valor absoluto de Dezembro aqui para Braga, 31,2°C , registado algures entre 1931-40.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Fev 2019 às 10:03)

guisilva5000 disse:


> De certeza que algumas estações não distritais devem tar perto ou mesmo ultrapassado o recorde, Braga tem o valor absoluto de* 23,5ºC* por isso em príncipio é novo recorde os 24,1ºC.





guisilva5000 disse:


> Bem que podia ser o mapa de máximas do dia 25 de Abril, mas é de 25 de Fevereiro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O teu segundo post , responde à tua pergunta! Os 23.5ºc de Braga já fazem mesmo parte do passado, mas julgando por aquilo que @guimeixen  disse , ainda não se atingiu o  recorde absoluto! De qualquer forma não deixam de ser valores assombrosos para a época do ano ,tal como referes mais parece um mapa de Abril


----------



## 1337 (28 Fev 2019 às 15:33)

Em Ponte de Lima no dia 26 de Fevereiro a máxima foi de 25.6ºC, de certeza que foi o recorde absoluto


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Fev 2019 às 22:39)

E o dia 26 de Abril com o Porto a marcar *25,9ºC*, se considerarmos a estação fidedigna, logo de seguida vem Pinhão com *25,8ºC*, com as máximas bem altas.






Aveiro com *24,8ºC* muitoooo perto do recorde de 25ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Mar 2019 às 12:48)

*Precipitação Acumulada - 05/03/2018*






 Com mais detalhe


----------



## Gerofil (7 Mar 2019 às 01:05)

A informação é do dia 27 de fevereiro, pelo que os dados já podem ter sofrido alterações...*

26 e 27 de fevereiro de 1997 foram os dias mais quentes do inverno português*

O dia 27 de fevereiro de 1997, a estação da Gago Coutinho em Lisboa, registou 23,8 graus, mais três graus que esta terça-feira, 20,7 graus Aveiro atingiu os 25 graus no dia 26 de fevereiro de 1997, agora foi ligeiramente menos, 24.8 graus. E os concelhos mais quentes este inverno também não bateram os recordes de há 22 amos.
Apenas Viana do Castelo, com a temperatura mais alta do país de 26 de fevereiro de 2019, 25,8 graus, ultrapassou os valores de 27 de fevereiro de 1997, quando indicou 25 graus. "Mas temos de perceber efetivamente se a estação está no mesmo local e com as mesmas condições que em 1997. Basta que, agora, esteja cercada de prédios para registar uma temperatura mais elevada. Tem de ter exatamente as mesmas condições para podermos comparar. Até agora, os dias de invernos mais quentes foram em fevereiro de 1997", justifica Paula Leitão.

Diário de Notícias


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Mar 2019 às 20:38)

Boletim de Fevereiro: http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...XlIIGN/cli_20190201_20190228_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf


Média da máxima mais alta desde 1931: 16,79ºC (+2,41ºC)
Valor médio de precipitação de 34,4 mm (34% do normal)
Todo o território em seca, 57% moderada, 38% fraca, 5% severa.
Tendência para Fevereiros cada vez mais secos, desde 2000 só houve 3 anos acima da média.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mar 2019 às 21:32)

O Ipma não validou a maxims da Lousã no dia 25, registo de 26,1 graus.
Não validam dados, então a estação está on para que? Lol


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Mar 2019 às 22:43)

*Precipitação Acumulada - 06/03/2018*
*




*
 Com mais detalhe
*
Estações com mais de 40mm
*
Dia 05/03(*)

Lamas de Mouro - 67,4mm;
Ponte de Lima - 60,4mm;
Monção, Valinha - 46,1mm
Cabril - 43,6mm.
Dia 06/03(**)

Braga, Merelim - 58,2mm;
Guarda - 57,9mm;
Cabril - 57,2mm;
Penhas Douradas - 56,4mm;
Moimenta da Beira - 45,2mm;
Covilhã (Aeródromo) - 45mm;
Pampilhosa da Serra, Fajão - 44,7mm;
Viseu (Aeródromo) - 44,3mm.

*Top 3 dias 5 e 6 de Março:*

Cabril - 100,8mm;
Braga, Merelim - 94,4mm;
Ponte de Lima - 92,2mm.

(*) A estação V. N. Cerveira não apresenta dados diários para o dia 05/03.
(**) A estação Lamas de Mouro não apresenta dados diários para o dia 06/03.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Mar 2019 às 00:10)

jonas_87 disse:


> O Ipma não validou a maxims da Lousã no dia 25, registo de 26,1 graus.
> Não validam dados, então a estação está on para que? Lol


Também não percebo...


----------



## Gerofil (10 Mar 2019 às 00:22)

Dados meteorológicos recolhidos por sensor externo da Digital Wedather Station  Model H10515 Verson 09/2006

ESTREMOZ: temperatura do ar entre Março 2007 a Fevereiro de 2019 (intervalos descontinuados)


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (10 Mar 2019 às 11:17)

Estive a fazer uma análise a todas as estações do ipma em relação á precipitação este mês e aqui vai:

Aveiro: 45.4mm (*Média: 67.2mm)*
Beja:9.3mm ( *Média: 40.5mm)*
Bragança: 27.9mm ( *Média: 53.5mm*)
Braga: 117.7mm ( *Média: 121.6mm*)
Castelo Branco: 28.2mm ( *Média: 55.3mm*)
Coimbra: 61.3mm ( *Média: 65.6mm*)
Évora: 12.2mm ( *Média: 43.9mm*)
Faro: 4.6mm ( *Média: 39.4mm*)
Guarda: 83.4mm ( *Média. 59.4mm*)
Lisboa: 43.4mm ( *Média: 53.2mm*)
Portalegre. 44.7mm ( *Média. 62.2mm*)
Porto: 64.5mm (* Média: 95.6mm*)
Santarém: 25.6mm (* Média: 48.9mm*)
Setubal: 20.6mm ( *Média: 53.3mm*)
Viana do Castelo: 75.2mm ( *Média: 112.5mm*)
Vila Real: 44.7mm ( *Média: 82.9mm*)
Viseu: 46.5mm (* Média: 79mm*)


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (10 Mar 2019 às 11:30)

Em Março de 2005 os valores de precipitação foram superiores a estes mas o mês ainda não terminou. 
Ao nível das barragens a situação no final de Fevereiro era pior do que no final de Fevereiro deste ano mas não tanto assim. 
Na região sul em Fevereiro de 2005 as barragens estavam bem piores em algumas albufeiras!!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Mar 2019 às 21:24)

O último evento traduzido em água no solo. Reforçou bem o litoral Norte e algumas zonas do Centro, mas é notório que na maior parte da região Sul não teve qualquer efeito, até há zonas em que a situação piorou.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Mar 2019 às 20:27)

*Resumo climatológico do mês de Janeiro de 2019 no Algarve* https://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/3185-resumo-climatologico-do-mes-de-901781


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Mar 2019 às 23:46)

Que grande surpresa, Alvega a liderar a máxima nacional com* 26,7ºC*, provisoriamente.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Mar 2019 às 12:15)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Que grande surpresa, Alvega a liderar a máxima nacional com* 26,7ºC*, provisoriamente.



Boas Guilherme, 


No dia anterior houve o registo de 26,8 graus em Cabeceiras de Basto.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Mar 2019 às 20:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Guilherme,
> 
> 
> No dia anterior houve o registo de 26,8 graus em Cabeceiras de Basto.


Damn, maldita


----------



## Gerofil (25 Mar 2019 às 17:30)

Bruno Café no Diário de Notícias

Um pouco por todo o país, o calor sente-se com intensidade hoje e nos próximos dois dias. Genericamente, as altas temperaturas devem-se "ao anticiclone que está a norte de Portugal", explica Bruno Café, "e à depressão sobre Marrocos, que gera um fluxo de ar de leste, que é quente e seco".
*Em Braga, Porto e Bragança, as temperaturas máximas estarão seis a oito graus acima do que é normal para a época*, tendo em conta a média dos últimos 30 anos. As temperaturas mínimas também destoam da norma, na ordem dos quatro a cinco graus.
De qualquer forma, tudo indica que seja uma situação transitória. Hoje será o dia mais quente. Na terça e quarta, as temperaturas tendem a descer ligeiramente e no decorrer de quinta e sexta espera-se que desçam para números usuais para esta altura do ano.

Fonte: Diário de Notícias


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Mar 2019 às 19:34)

Monção a continuar a conseguir a máxima absoluta: *27,8ºC




*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Mar 2019 às 11:04)

Água no solo a 29/03/2019 - IPMA/ECMWF. Quando sair o boletim mensal, acredito que todo o território esteja em seca moderada, no mínimo, e boa parte do Sul em seca severa.


----------



## frederico (30 Mar 2019 às 14:24)

Várias estações no Sul nem tinham acumulado 200 mm a 28 de Fevereiro. Além disso há uma quebra enorme no número de dias com precipitação. Se não caírem uns 100 mm de forma generalizada nos próximos três meses teremos uma seca no Algarve e Alentejo com contornos graves a evocar a seca de 2005 ou de 2009. Já há pinheiros a morrer com stress hídrico.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Abr 2019 às 19:23)

Memória descritiva do IPMA sobre o tempo que levou aos incêndios de março

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia.../media/noticias/textos/seca-clima-032019.html


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Abr 2019 às 19:39)

Saiu o boletim preliminar de Março, para o território continental.






''No final de março a distribuição percentual do índice de seca no território é a seguinte: 16.8 % na classe de seca fraca, 45.1 % na classe de seca moderada, *37.6 % na classe de seca severa e 0.5 % na classe de seca extrema*.''


----------



## 1337 (3 Abr 2019 às 01:17)

Mais um mês passou, mais um mês conforme o que tenho vindo a dizer. Máximas acima da média, mas mínimas também abaixo da média.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (3 Abr 2019 às 08:30)

Castro Verde em dois dias registou 50 mm de precipitação provavelmente mais do que o Inverno todo. 
Passei estes dias percorrendo grande parte do Alentejo  ... E olhando aos relatos de alguns pensei que quase não havia água nem pastagens.
Mas olha surpresa pastagens bem altas, muitas vacas felizes, água a meio .. E uma situação perfeitamente normal. 
Só com os nossos próprios olhos e que vemos por vezes a realidade ao contrário daquilo que alguns nos fazem crer. 
Se a situação estiver pior só se for no interior alentejano. 
O litoral algarvio é claramente o que está pior neste momento. 
Mas como tem sido habitual Março e ou Abril como sempre os meses da salvação !


----------



## trovoadas (3 Abr 2019 às 22:09)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Castro Verde em dois dias registou 50 mm de precipitação provavelmente mais do que o Inverno todo.
> Passei estes dias percorrendo grande parte do Alentejo  ... E olhando aos relatos de alguns pensei que quase não havia água nem pastagens.
> Mas olha surpresa pastagens bem altas, muitas vacas felizes, água a meio .. E uma situação perfeitamente normal.
> Só com os nossos próprios olhos e que vemos por vezes a realidade ao contrário daquilo que alguns nos fazem crer.
> ...


Eu fiz o trajeto Ourique-Castro Verde-Beja-Aljustrel-Alvalade do Sado a 15 de Março e não vi grande cenário. Obviamente não era o deserto do Saara mas vi trigo com um palmo de altura que no ano passado no mesmo sitio me chegava à cintura. Também dependendo do tipo de terreno os cenários variavam bastante mas longe de um cenário normal para a época do ano. Aliàs os mapas de humidade no solo do Ipma assim o indicam. Quanto à chuva dos últimos dias se caíram 50mm em muitos locais certamente fizeram diferença embora no geral a precipitação tenha sido bastante localizada.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (3 Abr 2019 às 22:24)

Esse trigo já estava muito bem crescido agora é a vegetação estava tambem muito bem crescida .


----------



## joralentejano (3 Abr 2019 às 22:32)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Castro Verde em dois dias registou 50 mm de precipitação provavelmente mais do que o Inverno todo.
> Passei estes dias percorrendo grande parte do Alentejo  ... E olhando aos relatos de alguns pensei que quase não havia água nem pastagens.
> Mas olha surpresa pastagens bem altas, muitas vacas felizes, água a meio .. E uma situação perfeitamente normal.
> Só com os nossos próprios olhos e que vemos por vezes a realidade ao contrário daquilo que alguns nos fazem crer.
> ...


Eu por acaso tenho sido um daqueles que tem relatado a situação e ao mesmo tempo que o faço, publico imagens para se ter uma ideia melhor daquilo que estou a dizer, que não é nenhuma mentira. 
Sim, provavelmente no interior Alentejano a situação ainda está pior, aliás, atendendo ás percentagens de água do solo, o interior no geral é a zona mais crítica e quanto mais para sul, mais generalizado é. Situação perfeitamente normal? Não acho, mas pronto, cada um com a sua opinião.
Mal de nós se em alguns locais não houvesse algumas pastagens por esta altura do ano, mas em muitos campos, principalmente aqueles que não são semeados quase que não têm erva. Quanto ás Barragens, umas estão piores que outras, a barragem do Caia terminou Março com o mesmo valor do final de fevereiro (32.1%) e é um valor que preocupa.
O mais preocupante não é agora mas sim, aquilo que teremos daqui a uns tempos, sorte é que Abril e Maio possam trazer algo diferente dos meses anteriores e oxalá que sim, pois, pelo menos a 1ª quinzena de Abril está bem encaminhada. Veremos se ameniza alguma coisa.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Abr 2019 às 11:47)

Primeiro dia de chuva de Abril 2019.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Abr 2019 às 19:52)

*18 de Abril*


----------



## frederico (19 Abr 2019 às 17:00)

joralentejano disse:


> Eu por acaso tenho sido um daqueles que tem relatado a situação e ao mesmo tempo que o faço, publico imagens para se ter uma ideia melhor daquilo que estou a dizer, que não é nenhuma mentira.
> Sim, provavelmente no interior Alentejano a situação ainda está pior, aliás, atendendo ás percentagens de água do solo, o interior no geral é a zona mais crítica e quanto mais para sul, mais generalizado é. Situação perfeitamente normal? Não acho, mas pronto, cada um com a sua opinião.
> Mal de nós se em alguns locais não houvesse algumas pastagens por esta altura do ano, mas em muitos campos, principalmente aqueles que não são semeados quase que não têm erva. Quanto ás Barragens, umas estão piores que outras, a barragem do Caia terminou Março com o mesmo valor do final de fevereiro (32.1%) e é um valor que preocupa.
> O mais preocupante não é agora mas sim, aquilo que teremos daqui a uns tempos, sorte é que Abril e Maio possam trazer algo diferente dos meses anteriores e oxalá que sim, pois, pelo menos a 1ª quinzena de Abril está bem encaminhada. Veremos se ameniza alguma coisa.



Esta década tem sido terrível no interior alentejano, especialmente no Baixo Alentejo. O montado morreu parcialmente na serra da Vidigueira e na zona de Almodôvar e de Castro Verde. A bacia do Sado tem estado uma desgraça. Ate no Litoral é notório o stress hídrico dos sobreiros. O último ano chuvoso foi 2011.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Abr 2019 às 17:47)

frederico disse:


> Esta década tem sido terrível no interior alentejano, especialmente no Baixo Alentejo. O montado morreu parcialmente na serra da Vidigueira e na zona de Almodôvar e de Castro Verde. A bacia do Sado tem estado uma desgraça. Ate no Litoral é notório o stress hídrico dos sobreiros. O último ano chuvoso foi 2011.


Apenas um cenário idêntico a Março do ano passado colocará a situação da Região Sul na normalidade e esse cenário teria de durar um inverno inteiro. Outubro e Novembro deste ano hidrológico não foram maus, o pior foi aquilo que começou em Dezembro, como aliás, já tem sido hábito nos últimos anos. O último inverno chuvoso aqui no Alto Alentejo foi em 2014, o último ano em que a Barragem do Caia fez descargas. Até ao final do verão, muita água vai escassear, a bacia do Guadiana na generalidade não se vai mostrar numa situação muito crítica principalmente devido ao Alqueva, mas as duas barragens aqui da zona (Abrilongo e Caia) vai ficar abaixo dos 20% certamente. Tal como já disse, resta ter a esperança de que o próximo ano hidrológico não siga a regra dos anteriores.


----------



## frederico (20 Abr 2019 às 17:41)

Ao contrario do que muita gente mal informada pensa, por culpa da forma como se ensinal (mal) Geografia em Portugal no Basico, o Alentejo tem grandes contrastes paisagisticos e climaticos. Ha 2 ou 3 anos estive em Noudar, que e uma regiao ja com alguma precipitacao, uma vez que esta perto dos contrafortes da serra Morena, e fiquei impressionado com a quantidade de azinheiras doentes, ate comentei isto com os funcionarios do parque. Nao ha duvidas que isto se deve nao apenas a accao do fungo mas tambem ao stress hidrico. Tenho pena que ninguem fale disto.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Abr 2019 às 19:46)

De facto muitas estações do litoral norte a passarem dos 28ºC ontem, dia 20 de Abril, como previsto. 
O recorde de Monção passou para a vizinha, V. N. Cerveira: *29ºC*
Excluí a RUEMA do Porto(Massarelos), nunca me pareceu muito fiável.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Abr 2019 às 16:13)

Continuação de tempo quente nos próximos 6 a 8 dias, e acima da média para altura do ano, contudo Abril parece ter a sua máxima feita com *31ºc* em Alcácer do Sal no dia 28, e máxima do ano até ao momento!


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Mai 2019 às 20:36)

De acordo com o IPMA, Abril foi ameno e chuvoso.

Já se torna cada vez mais raro anomalias negativas neste mês, mas eis que este ano lá deu numa:






Abril águas mil, felizmente visto que Março foi o que foi:


----------



## joralentejano (2 Mai 2019 às 20:54)

guisilva5000 disse:


> De acordo com o IPMA, Abril foi ameno e chuvoso.
> 
> Já se torna cada vez mais raro anomalias negativas neste mês, mas eis que este ano lá deu numa:
> 
> ...



Foi um mês normal, Abril é um mês que tem grande variabilidade climática.
Se fosse só Março, estávamos nós bem!  Aqui pelo Sudeste do Alto Alentejo, fevereiro só não terminou com 0mm graças a uma frente que atravessou a Região Sul na madrugada de 31/1 e ao pós frontal durante o dia 1. No dia 18, houve outra frente mas dissipou-se antes de chegar a esta zona e não choveu, como em grande parte do território.
Desde o início do ano, a estação que tenho como referência tem um acumulado de *155mm*. Antes de Abril tinha 71.4mm. Terrível...
Independentemente dos invernos, sempre foi um mês que deu alguma precipitação. Em 2017 foi o Abril mais seco desde que há registos e só não foi aos -100 de anomalia graças ao último dia.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Mai 2019 às 19:36)

11 de Maio com máximas de Verão: Castro Marim a ganhar com *33,6ºC




*


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Mai 2019 às 20:24)

Portimão não ganhou, Castro Marim é que ganhou com 33.6ºC. Está na página principal do IPMA.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mai 2019 às 09:50)

Ontem 37,1 graus de máxima em Alcácer.
Bateu assim os 36,6 graus na vizinha Espanha (El Granado, Huelva) também registados ontem.
Título europeu para a fornalha tuga. Lol

34,1 de máxima no Cabo Raso, sem palavras.
A estação está a 20 mts do mar, com clima característico do costa ocidental.
Foi obviamente record de Maio.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Mai 2019 às 13:44)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ontem 37,1 graus de máxima em Alcácer.
> Bateu assim os 36,6 graus na vizinha Espanha (El Granado, Huelva) também registados ontem.
> Título europeu para a fornalha tuga. Lol
> 
> ...


Já para não falar da mínima na Roca...21,6°C no extremo ocidental da Europa, senhores


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Mai 2019 às 13:37)

Valores brutais no dia 13 de Maio, para recordar:
















A planície da Caparica basicamente fica um deserto nestes dias... 

De salientar também Foía, com mínima de *20,1ºC*...


----------



## frederico (15 Mai 2019 às 05:25)

Sinceramente já começo a desconfiar dos valores da estação do Patacão e da Maragota, da Rede da Dir. Regional de Agricultura do Algarve, pois destoam sistematicamente dos valores das restantes estações do sotavento. Cacela, Tavira ou Junqueira terão acumulado cerca de 40 mm em Abril, um valor muito ligeiramente abaixo da média. O total anual para o ano hidrológico é até ao momento *um dos mais baixos de sempre* e ronda os 250 mm no sotavento algarvio (litoral). A ver se há uma surpresa qualquer que suba isto para os 300 mm mas as probabilidades são muito baixas. Neste momento as autoridades deveriam estar já a dizer às populações e empresas para poupar água pois se o próximo ano hidrológico voltar a ser seco haverá problemas graves. Convém referir que desde 2011 que não vem um período chuvoso decente que compense a sucessão de anos abaixo da média.* Estive a olhar para valores de precipitação do Algarve e Alentejo desde 1980 e ciclo mais seco que começou depois de 2011 é o mais severo em muitas décadas. *


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (15 Mai 2019 às 14:14)

Frederico eu nunca acreditei minimamente nos valores dessa estação no patacao. Sempre tive imensas reservas sobre essa estação entre outras da d. R. A. Algarve pois sempre apresentou valores demasiados elevados. Uma estação somente 3 km a norte de Faro nunca pode apresentar os valores mensais que apresenta dignos de uma serra do caldeirão.
Relativamente aos valores de precipitação e a situação actual este verão não haverá problemas pois a água está garantida até final do ano.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Mai 2019 às 16:01)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Frederico eu nunca acreditei minimamente nos valores dessa estação no patacao. Sempre tive imensas reservas sobre essa estação entre outras da d. R. A. Algarve pois sempre apresentou valores demasiados elevados. Uma estação somente 3 km a norte de Faro nunca pode apresentar os valores mensais que apresenta dignos de uma serra do caldeirão.
> Relativamente aos valores de precipitação e a situação actual este verão não haverá problemas pois a água está garantida até final do ano.



Sim, mas imagina que o próximo ano hidrológico tem apenas 120 mm de chuva? Aí começa a ser preocupante. 
Em muitos locais do Sul, este ano está a ser equivalente a 2005, ou talvez até pior que 2005.


----------



## trovoadas (17 Mai 2019 às 00:32)

frederico disse:


> Sinceramente já começo a desconfiar dos valores da estação do Patacão e da Maragota, da Rede da Dir. Regional de Agricultura do Algarve, pois destoam sistematicamente dos valores das restantes estações do sotavento. Cacela, Tavira ou Junqueira terão acumulado cerca de 40 mm em Abril, um valor muito ligeiramente abaixo da média. O total anual para o ano hidrológico é até ao momento *um dos mais baixos de sempre* e ronda os 250 mm no sotavento algarvio (litoral). A ver se há uma surpresa qualquer que suba isto para os 300 mm mas as probabilidades são muito baixas. Neste momento as autoridades deveriam estar já a dizer às populações e empresas para poupar água pois se o próximo ano hidrológico voltar a ser seco haverá problemas graves. *Estive a olhar para valores de precipitação do Algarve e Alentejo desde 1980 e ciclo mais seco que começou depois de 2011 é o mais severo em muitas décadas. *


 Até as alfarrobeiras estão a definhar! Nâo me lembro de as ver tão enfraquecidas. A memória é curta mas em 2005 creio que não as vi assim. Sendo árvores que captam humidade muito fundo pode ser um indicador de que algo está muito mal. A meu ver 300mm de precipitação distribuídos por 6 meses com períodos muito soalheiros e quentes pelo meio e após Verões de 5 meses não são suficientes para penetrar em profundidade pelo que os níveis de humidade em profundidade devem de estar baixíssimos. O. Mal não está só neste ano (é normal termos anos secos) mas na sucessão de anos secos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Jun 2019 às 00:15)

*Onda de calor do final de Maio: Coletânea dos últimos dias*

Temperatura máxima:
























Dia mais quente até agora: 30 de Maio
Possível novo recorde do mês: Setúbal (36,7ºC nas normais)
Estações em falta: Portimão e Mora
Mínimas tropicais nos centros urbanos (30/05):









Humidade relativa mínima (30/05):
Zebreira: 8%
Barreiro: 9%


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Jun 2019 às 15:20)

Foi o mês de Maio com a 2ª média da temperatura máxima mais alta de sempre. (1º é 2015). Acho que isto diz tudo:






Seca piorou como era de esperar:






Onda de calor valente:






Neste século só houve 3 meses de Maio abaixo da média... faz pensar.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (5 Jun 2019 às 16:26)

Sim, dá que pensar isto e depois ainda vêm aqui uns a dizer que este mês de Junho já não vêm calor, enfim...., cá para mim Junho deveria de compensar isto.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (5 Jun 2019 às 16:44)

O mês de Junho começou muito quente com 3 dias bem acima da média, depois tekos 4 ou 5 dias que repoem a media em geral. 
A partir daí a tendência não está ainda bem definida mas para já nada de calor relevante. 
Em termos de barragens a norte e centro tudo lindo e Maravilhoso mas a sul especialmente o interior alentejano e o Algarve os volumes de armazenamento acarretam alguma preocupação em especial para final do verão!!
Entretanto em termos de seca todo o sul encontra se em seca severa e extrema.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jun 2019 às 10:51)

Olá, alguém disponibiliza mais dados sobre as temperaturas máximas verificadas no dia 24 de Maio ?  Gostava de ter uma ideia de quais as estações meteorológicas que já estariam com 5 ou mais graus celsius de temperatura máxima acima da média da temperatura máxima...

DADOS OGIMET:

*T. Máxima en 24 horas. 25/05/2019 a 00:00 UTC
(10 de 34 estaciones)*
1 Faro / Aeroporto (Portugal) *29.8 °C*
2 Beja / B. Aerea (Portugal) *27.6 °C*
3 Evora / C. Coord (Portugal) *27.5 °C*
4 Beja (Portugal) *27.0 °C*
5 Castelo Branco (Portugal) *26.6 °C*
6 Pico/Aerodrome (Portugal) *26.3 °C*
7 Portalegre (Portugal) *25.6 °C*
8 Montijo (Portugal) *25.3 °C*
9 Viana Do Castelo-Chafe (Portugal) *24.7 °C*
10 Funchal (Portugal) *24.5 °C
*
DADOS WEATHERONLINE:
*
Portugal - Max temperature
May 24, 2019

Stations: 39 Temp.
Faro (8 m) 30.0 °C
Évora (246 m) 28.0 °C
Beja Airbase (203 m) 28.0 °C
Beja (247 m) 27.0 °C
Castelo Branco (384 m) 27.0 °C
Pico Airport (10 m) 26.0 °C
Portalegre (590 m) 26.0 °C
Funchal (56 m) 25.0 °C
Montijo (11 m) 25.0 °C
Viana do Castelo (52 m) 25.0 °C
Lajes (10 m) 24.0 °C
Bragança (692 m) 24.0 °C
Graciosa Aerodrome (31 m) 24.0 °C
Lissabon/Geof (95 m) 24.0 °C
Santa Maria (100 m) 23.0 °C
Alverca do Ribatejo (3 m) 23.0 °C
Viseu (644 m) 23.0 °C
Vila Real (550 m) 23.0 °C
Coimbra (179 m) 23.0 °C
Lisbon (105 m) 23.0 °C
Cristiano Ronaldo Intl. Airport (49 m) 22.0 °C
Lisbon Airport (114 m) 22.0 °C
Porto Santo (82 m) 22.0 °C
Flores (29 m) 22.0 °C
Ponta Delgada (72 m) 22.0 °C
Porto/Pedras Rubras (77 m) 22.0 °C
Sagres (26 m) 22.0 °C
Lajes/Terceira (54 m) 22.0 °C
Horta (62 m) 21.0 °C
Sines/Montes Chaos (103 m) 21.0 °C
Monte Real (54 m) 21.0 °C
Horta/Faial (41 m) 21.0 °C
Ponta Delgada (61 m) 20.0 °C
Corvo Airport (26 m) 20.0 °C
Base Aérea de Sintra (134 m) 20.0 °C
Ovar Airport (17 m) 19.0 °C
Ovar (22 m) 19.0 °C
Angra do Heroísmo (76 m) 19.0 °C
Penhas Douradas (1388 m) 17.0 °C

Média da temperatura máxima em Maio (Normais climatológicas IPMA)*

1971 – 2000; 1981 – 2010 (provisórias)

Aveiro – 19,9 ºC; 20,2 ºC
Beja – 23,4 ºC; 24,3 ºC
Bragança – 19,1 ºC; 20,0 ºC
Braga – 20,4 ºC; 21,1 ºC
Castelo branco – 22,3 ºC; 22,9 ºC
Coimbra – 21,6 ºC; 22,4 ºC
Évora – 21,2 ºC; 22,6 ºC
Faro – 22,4 ºC; 22,8 ºC
Guarda – 15,7 ºC; 16,4 ºC
Lisboa – 21,4 ºC; 22,1 ºC
Portalegre – 20,0 ºC; 21,0 ºC
Porto – 19,4 ºC; 20,1 ºC
Santarém – 22,3 ºC; 23,7 ºC
Setúbal – 22,4 ºC; 23,4 ºC
Vila Real – 19,7 ºC; 20,4 ºC
Viana do Castelo – 20,0 ºC; 20,7 ºC
Viseu – 20,2 ºC; 20,6 ºC


----------



## guimeixen (6 Jun 2019 às 11:30)

Gerofil disse:


> Olá, alguém disponibiliza mais dados sobre as temperaturas máximas verificadas no dia 24 de Maio ?  Gostava de ter uma ideia de quais as estações meteorológicas que já estariam com 5 ou mais graus celsius de temperatura máxima acima da média da temperatura máxima...
> 
> DADOS OGIMET:
> 
> ...




Para Braga, Merelim a máxima foi 24,8ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Jun 2019 às 19:16)

Passagem do atípico Miguel em Junho, a deixar o país em modo Março:

Temos uma mínima negativa!






Precipitação, nada mau:






Rajadas, maioria de SW:


----------



## frederico (8 Jun 2019 às 08:28)

Há uma tendência para os meses de Maio, Junho e Setembro tornarem-se gradualmente meses secos (sempre o foram no Algarve mas não em boa parte do país). E para serem mais quentes. De certa forma o clima do Centro começa a aproximar-se do clima algarvio e o Algarve aproxima-se do Levante espanhol.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (8 Jun 2019 às 09:58)

E este mês de Junho poderá ficar na história como sendo o mais frio anomalia prevista para os próximos dias anda cerca de 5 c abaixo da média!!


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jun 2019 às 10:55)

Desde 2012, pelo menos, provavelmente é uma escala temporal bem maior, que a rede IPMA não tinha registos de temperatura negativos.


----------



## Dan (8 Jun 2019 às 19:03)

No passado dia 6, mínima mais baixa para o mês de junho, neste século. Hoje, um valor mínimo ainda mais baixo que o do dia 6.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Jun 2019 às 21:15)

*Resumo climatológico do mês de Abril de 2019 no Algarve*. https://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/3230-resumo-climatologico-do-mes-de-913951


*Curiosidades*: 

- O Inverno (DJF) mais seco registado na estação Faro (Aeroporto) foi em 1980, com apenas 37.6 mm, este Inverno teve 49.2 mm. No Inverno de 1980, Vila Real de Santo António teve apenas 20.7 mm.

Resumindo, tendo em conta, o Inverno 2004/2005 que registou 49.8 mm em Faro (Aeroporto), este deve ter sido o 2º Inverno mais seco na estação Faro (Aeroporto) e foi muito idêntico ao de 2004/2005, mas ainda longe do Inverno de 1980.

*Setembro de 2004 a Abril de 2005*:

Faro (Aeroporto): 128 mm

*Setembro de 2018 a Abril de 2019*:

Faro (Aeroporto): 214.7 mm

Diferença: +86.7 mm

Todos os resultados foram obtidos através do site do IPMA.

Por isso, este ano comparado com o ano 2004/2005 tem uma diferença enorme. 

Parece que o clima não mudou assim tanto, nos últimos quase 40 anos.  Nessa altura, as secas eram muito mais graves do que estas, na altura, que eu nasci vivia no campo e o poço que abastecia a casa onde morava secou e tinha-se que comprar água, agora apesar de termos secas, com as barragens a situação é bem menos grave do que naquela altura.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Jun 2019 às 21:34)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Resumo climatológico do mês de Abril de 2019 no Algarve*. https://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/3230-resumo-climatologico-do-mes-de-913951
> 
> 
> *Curiosidades*:
> ...


Secas sempre tivemos e isso todos sabemos, mas o problema aqui, pelo menos no Alentejo, é a sucessão de anos secos. Se não fosse Março do ano passado, como é que a situação estaria? Pois...
Só para se ter uma ideia, desde 2014 que a Barragem do Caia não vai além dos 70% de água armazenada, sendo que o último ano em que se aproximou desse valor foi em 2016.
A minha zona não é propriamente chuvosa, pelo contrário, mas os sinais de que isto está a mudar são alguns. No final do verão, não haverá água em praticamente lado nenhum.


----------



## N_Fig (15 Jun 2019 às 21:50)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Resumo climatológico do mês de Abril de 2019 no Algarve*. https://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/3230-resumo-climatologico-do-mes-de-913951
> 
> 
> *Curiosidades*:
> ...


O inverno mais seco em Faro foi o de 2011/12, 20,4 mm apenas, bateu o recorde que antes era realmente de 1980/81


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Jun 2019 às 23:00)

Obrigado, pelo reparo, esqueci-me desse Inverno, em que Fevereiro de 2012 não choveu.


----------



## meteo (16 Jun 2019 às 00:32)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Resumo climatológico do mês de Abril de 2019 no Algarve*. https://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/3230-resumo-climatologico-do-mes-de-913951
> 
> 
> *Curiosidades*:
> ...



Pois, a situação é bem menos grave do que naquela altura, provavelmente devido às barragens.
Porque em termos de precipitação, se olhares para as anomalias na precipitação (http://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/monitorizacao/  - Anomalias) verifica-se que na região Sul desde 2011, nos meses de Inverno é difícil encontrar algum mês com anomalia positiva na precipitação. Ou seja, em 27 meses (9 anos * 3 meses - Dezembro, Janeiro, Fevereiro), só encontrei 1 mês com anomalia positiva na região Sul (Alentejo+Algarve) 1 mês que claramente a anomalia é positiva. De resto, a maior parte dos meses apresenta anomalia negativa (ou mesmo muito negativa) e alguns que estão na média. Isto é uma óbvia diminuição na precipitação mensal nos meses de Inverno.

Duvido que nos outros meses, do Outono e da Primavera, tenha compensado. 

Isto é um problema que não fica óbvio de verificar, se só contarmos com as anomalias totais em Portugal Continental na precipitação. Há vários meses que a precipitação média nacional até se encontra acima da média, e no Sul está abaixo da média, apenas e só porque o Noroeste levou com uma frente, que deitou por lá 200/300 mm...

Isolando só o Sul, desde 2011, parece-me claro, sem fazer contas, mas olhando para os mapas de anomalias, que a precipitação foi inferior nos últimos 9 anos comparando a 1960-1990.


----------



## trovoadas (16 Jun 2019 às 00:49)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Resumo climatológico do mês de Abril de 2019 no Algarve*. https://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/3230-resumo-climatologico-do-mes-de-913951
> 
> 
> *Curiosidades*:
> ...


Isso são tretas... Se tirares água do poço é que vês se tens água ou não. Antigamente cultivava-se mais e tiravas mais água dos poucos recursos que haviam. Agora tens mais opções o que não quer dizer que a seca seja menos grave. Atualmente não consegues ter árvores de sequeiro saudáveis o que não parecia ser o caso há uns 40 anos. Continuo a dizer para o ano é que vamos ver com que tipo de seca estamos a lidar.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Jun 2019 às 10:43)

meteo disse:


> Pois, a situação é bem menos grave do que naquela altura, provavelmente devido às barragens.
> Porque em termos de precipitação, se olhares para as anomalias na precipitação (http://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/monitorizacao/  - Anomalias) verifica-se que na região Sul desde 2011, nos meses de Inverno é difícil encontrar algum mês com anomalia positiva na precipitação. Ou seja, em 27 meses (9 anos * 3 meses - Dezembro, Janeiro, Fevereiro), só encontrei 1 mês com anomalia positiva na região Sul (Alentejo+Algarve) 1 mês que claramente a anomalia é positiva. De resto, a maior parte dos meses apresenta anomalia negativa (ou mesmo muito negativa) e alguns que estão na média. Isto é uma óbvia diminuição na precipitação mensal nos meses de Inverno.
> 
> Duvido que nos outros meses, do Outono e da Primavera, tenha compensado.
> ...


Esse mês com anormalia positiva da precipitação foi fevereiro de 2014?


----------



## N_Fig (16 Jun 2019 às 13:25)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Esse mês com anormalia positiva da precipitação foi fevereiro de 2014?


Pelos mapas do IPMA, parece-me ser fevereiro de 2017 se for apenas para o Algarve, mas se for para a região Sul em geral, será sim fevereiro de 2014


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Jun 2019 às 19:56)

Dia 18, dia de chuva, dia também de ver as estações "entupidas": Braga, Viana do Castelo, Moimenta da Beira, Vila Real, Nelas, Serra do Pilar...







Interessante contraste entre os cabos com o vento de SW:






Caso ainda não tenham visto os novos recordes de Maio:

Cabo Raso subiu e bem...
Setúbal com novo recorde de quase 60 anos.
Sines com 3 recordes consecutivos no mesmo mês.


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Jun 2019 às 00:40)

Dias de chuva: 22 e 23 de Junho

Uma estação distrital contínua entupida, Braga.


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Jun 2019 às 21:29)

Valente acumulado diária para Mirando do Douro em Junho:


----------



## N_Fig (25 Jun 2019 às 23:53)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Valente acumulado diária para Mirando do Douro em Junho:


Especialmente se tivermos em conta que a normal para Miranda do Douro em 1961-90 é de apenas 38 mm, e a 1971-00 será ainda mais baixa


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Jun 2019 às 00:56)

N_Fig disse:


> Especialmente se tivermos em conta que a normal para Miranda do Douro em 1961-90 é de apenas 38 mm, e a 1971-00 será ainda mais baixa


Vamos ter mês de Junho chuvoso


----------



## MSantos (26 Jun 2019 às 10:26)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Vamos ter mês de Junho chuvoso



No Norte e Centro sim, mas a Sul do Tejo houve locais em que praticamente não choveu.


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Jun 2019 às 19:14)

Máxima absoluta do ano vai sendo quebranda nos próximos dias, Elvas tentou ontem com os 38ºC de máxima:


----------



## N_Fig (29 Jun 2019 às 21:39)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Máxima absoluta do ano vai sendo quebranda nos próximos dias, Elvas tentou ontem com os 38ºC de máxima:


Tentou, mas Zebreira com 38,3ºC ainda tentou com mais força


----------



## Dan (30 Jun 2019 às 12:27)

Último dia do mês e já é possível ver como fica a média das mínimas. Apesar da forte subida nestes 5 dias, a média das mínimas deste junho acaba com uma anomalia negativa de mais de 2ºC e é uma das mais baixas (ou mesmo a mais baixa) das últimas 3 décadas, pelo menos.


----------



## N_Fig (30 Jun 2019 às 16:32)

Dan disse:


> Último dia do mês e já é possível ver como fica a média das mínimas. Apesar da forte subida nestes 5 dias, a média das mínimas deste junho acaba com uma anomalia negativa de mais de 2ºC e é uma das mais baixas (ou mesmo a mais baixa) das últimas 3 décadas, pelo menos.


Não sei se terá havido máximas acima de 40ºC no começo do mês, mas caso não tenha acontecido, será também o 2º junho desde 2003 sem temperaturas acima de 40ºC, depois de 2007
PS: Vendo melhor, apesar de 2008 ter tido um junho quente, também não vejo referência a temperaturas superiores a 40ºC, pelo que é possível que também não tenha havido


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Jun 2019 às 17:24)

Elvas com 38.7ºC toma conta da nova máxima absoluta do ano:






Esta verticalidade de Portugal a fazer o interior arder enquanto que o litoral contínua com rajadas de 70 km/h com a nortada.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Jun 2019 às 17:56)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Elvas com 38.7ºC toma conta da nova máxima absoluta do ano:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Durante uma onda de calor em que exista Nortada, a discrepância entre o litoral e o interior é sempre muita, tal como aconteceu durante uma onda de calor em 2017.
Só para relembrar, foram estes os valores alcançados na mesma enquanto o litoral tinha temperaturas idênticas às registadas nestes últimos dias ou até mais baixas:




__________
Tal como as sazonais mostraram, a anomalia negativa junto ao litoral vai manter-se e no interior, dentro do normal.


----------



## N_Fig (3 Jul 2019 às 14:25)

O IPMA lançou um dos seus já habituais resumos provisórios sobre junho, o mês foi normal em relação à precipitação, 74%, e muito frio, -1,23ºC, sendo de destacar a temperatura mínima, -1,84ºC e o 4º valor mais baixo dos registos


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jul 2019 às 17:26)

N_Fig disse:


> O IPMA lançou um dos seus já habituais resumos provisórios sobre junho, o mês foi normal em relação à precipitação, 74%, e muito frio, -1,23ºC, sendo de destacar a temperatura mínima, -1,84ºC e o 4º valor mais baixo dos registos



Em relação à máxima, foi a 2ª máxima mais baixa desde 2000 (a máxima mais baixa foi em 2007).

*Junho de 2019, foi o 13º Junho mais frio desde que há registos e o mais frio desde 2000. *

Curioso, para ver quem vai publicar essa notícia.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Jul 2019 às 20:29)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Em relação à máxima, foi a 2ª máxima mais baixa desde 2000 (a máxima mais baixa foi em 2007).
> 
> *Junho de 2019, foi o 13º Junho mais frio desde que há registos e o mais frio desde 2000. *
> 
> Curioso, para ver quem vai publicar essa notícia.



Notícias esperadas e bem-vindas. Contudo anomalias não são tão drásticas como as anomalias positivas do início do século e dos últimos anos... Quase -2ºC de mínima é de sublinhar, claro, mas -0,6ºC de máxima é quase que como tentar dar esperança aquilo que não vai voltar para trás.

Ainda mais drástico é o facto da média da temp. máxima de Junho ter sido INFERIOR à de Maio. 

A chuva, que caiu acima do Tejo essencialmente, fez com que a seca não progredisse muito acima dessa linha, contudo o Sul está numa situação muito má:






E a zona do Gerês com Chuva Fraca


----------



## joralentejano (3 Jul 2019 às 22:44)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Notícias esperadas e bem-vindas. Contudo anomalias não são tão drásticas como as anomalias positivas do início do século e dos últimos anos... Quase -2ºC de mínima é de sublinhar, claro, mas -0,6ºC de máxima é quase que como tentar dar esperança aquilo que não vai voltar para trás.
> 
> Ainda mais drástico é o facto da média da temp. máxima de Junho ter sido INFERIOR à de Maio.
> 
> ...


O facto da média da máxima ter sido inferior à de Maio, tal como, em 19 anos, apenas 3 tiveram junho com  anomalia negativa na temperatura e todas pouco significativas, ao contrário das anomalias positivas, demonstram bem como está tudo a mudar.
Acho que terem caraterizado o mês como "muito frio" não é correto, pois, não foi nada por aí além. Mas também não é nenhuma crítica, eles lá sabem.
_
No que diz respeito à situação hidrológica, está mesmo muito má aqui a Sul e só não está pior graças ao facto de Junho não ter tido temperaturas extremas. A situação de seca revela algumas assimetrias, pois, houve eventos generosos principalmente no final do mês, a Norte de Tejo tal como referiste. A sul, grande parte das estações terminaram o mês com acumulados completamente nulos e a minha zona é uma delas. A estação netatmo que tenho como referência (localizada entre Arronches e Elvas), terminou junho com 1mm. A barragem do Caia, terminou o mês com 24.7%, quase -4% em relação a Maio. O próximo ano hidrológico será, sem dúvida, decisivo quanto à situação hidrológico do Continente, muito principalmente para o Sul, pois, será necessária uma situação idêntica a Março de 2018 que infelizmente é cada vez menos frequente e a situação atual reflete bem isso.
Já agora, só para corrigir, a zona do Gerês está com Chuva fraca.


----------



## N_Fig (3 Jul 2019 às 23:27)

joralentejano disse:


> O facto da média da máxima ter sido inferior à de Maio, tal como, em 19 anos, apenas 3 tiveram junho com  anomalia negativa na temperatura e todas pouco significativas, ao contrário das anomalias positivas, demonstram bem como está tudo a mudar.
> Acho que terem caraterizado o mês como "muito frio" não é correto, pois, não foi nada por aí além. Mas também não é nenhuma crítica, eles lá sabem.
> _
> No que diz respeito à situação hidrológica, está mesmo muito má aqui a Sul e só não está pior graças ao facto de Junho não ter tido temperaturas extremas. A situação de seca revela algumas assimetrias, pois, houve eventos generosos principalmente no final do mês, a Norte de Tejo tal como referiste. A sul, grande parte das estações terminaram o mês com acumulados completamente nulos e a minha zona é uma delas. A estação netatmo que tenho como referência (localizada entre Arronches e Elvas), terminou junho com 1mm. A barragem do Caia, terminou o mês com 24.7%, quase -4% em relação a Maio. O próximo ano hidrológico será, sem dúvida, decisivo quanto à situação hidrológico do Continente, muito principalmente para o Sul, pois, será necessária uma situação idêntica a Março de 2018 que infelizmente é cada vez menos frequente e a situação atual reflete bem isso.
> Já agora, só para corrigir, a zona do Gerês está com Chuva fraca.


Em relação à caracterização dos meses, creio que o IPMA o faça por decis, ou seja se estão nos 20% mais quentes/frios e assim. É a única explicação que encontro para alguns meses com anomalias de quase 1 ºC serem "normais" e outros com anomalias de apenas 0,3 ºC serem "quentes/frios". No entanto, não concordo que a anomalia tenha sido pouco significativa. É certo que temos tantas anomalias positivas de 2/3 ºC que até parece banal, mas anomalias superiores a +/- 1 ºC já são significativas.
Outra coisa que não entendo, é que já não é a primeira vez que vejo o "Este mês foi o mais frio desde 2000". Não é que seja mentira, e acho que querem dizer "Foi o mais frio deste século", mas dá ideia que em 1999 junho foi mais frio, e não é verdade, nos gráficos dá para ver que foi o mais frio desde 1997. Já em março de 2018 escreveram o mesmo, e nesse caso tinha sido o março mais frio desde a década de 80!


----------



## bandevelugo (4 Jul 2019 às 01:02)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Notícias esperadas e bem-vindas. Contudo anomalias não são tão drásticas como as anomalias positivas do início do século e dos últimos anos... Quase -2ºC de mínima é de sublinhar, claro, mas -0,6ºC de máxima é quase que como tentar dar esperança aquilo que não vai voltar para trás.
> 
> Ainda mais drástico é o facto da média da temp. máxima de Junho ter sido INFERIOR à de Maio.
> 
> ...



A classe "chuva fraca", por oposição a "seca fraca" é que é totalmente descabida.

Mas também não consigo arranjar alternativa melhor: o substantivo oposto de seca poderia ser qualquer coisa que significasse "pluviosidade excessiva", e não simplesmente "chuva", porque para situações em que ocorre precipitação persistente ou bem acima do "normal" é tolo qualificá-las de "chuva fraca".


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (4 Jul 2019 às 08:56)

bandevelugo disse:


> A classe "chuva fraca", por oposição a "seca fraca" é que é totalmente descabida.
> 
> Mas também não consigo arranjar alternativa melhor: o substantivo oposto de seca poderia ser qualquer coisa que significasse "pluviosidade excessiva", e não simplesmente "chuva", porque para situações em que ocorre precipitação persistente ou bem acima do "normal" é tolo qualificá-las de "chuva fraca".


Porque as coisas vêm já dos termos em inglês, o Ipma não os inventa, porque o contrário de seco é molhado, portanto o contrário de seca será molhada, o que nos termos em inglês será drought e wet. 
Traduzindo para português e assim mesmo, é traduz os efeitos da precipitação ao longo do tempo. Nada a ver com a nomenclatura do termo chuva fraca ou chuva moderada. Não existe termos.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (4 Jul 2019 às 08:58)

Bom em relação às anomalias a mínima não me surpreende, o que me surpreende é a anomalia da máxima não ser maior pois em minha opinião uma anomalia de - 0.6 c não é nada!!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Jul 2019 às 12:10)

bandevelugo disse:


> A classe "chuva fraca", por oposição a "seca fraca" é que é totalmente descabida.
> 
> Mas também não consigo arranjar alternativa melhor: o substantivo oposto de seca poderia ser qualquer coisa que significasse "pluviosidade excessiva", e não simplesmente "chuva", porque para situações em que ocorre precipitação persistente ou bem acima do "normal" é tolo qualificá-las de "chuva fraca".



O índice de Palm Springs, aquele que o IPMA usa para classificar a seca no nosso país, é dividido em 9 classes, que são:

(EN) Extreme drought - (PT) Seca extrema
(EN) Severe drought - (PT) Seca severa
(EN) Moderate drought - (PT) Seca moderada
(EN) Weak drought - (PT) Seca fraca
(EN) Usual - (PT) Normal
(EN) Weak rain - (PT) Chuva fraca
(EN) Moderate rain - (PT) Chuva moderada
(EN) Severe rain - (PT) Chuva severa
(EN) Extreme rain - (PT) Chuva extrema

Agora, se os termos em português que incluem "chuva" estão certos, isso cabe a quem inventou este índice, e não ao IPMA, que apenas "traduziu" os termos em inglês.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Jul 2019 às 19:32)

Máximas e mínimas do dia 11 de Julho, mais quente até agora em Portugal:










Alvega já tipicamente a marcar máxima do ano com *43,1ºC* e Portalegre a mínima mais alta com *26,7ºC*. 
Bom era investir em mais estações pelo vale do Tejo.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jul 2019 às 00:39)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Máximas e mínimas do dia 11 de Julho, mais quente até agora em Portugal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A região de Alvega pode se dizer que é mesmo quente pelo facto de aquele troço do vale doTejo ser bem aberto. Recentemente estive em Vila Velha de Ródão, e pensei que temperaturas se registarão por cá, ou até mais a montante para os lados da fronteira,dá que pensar.


----------



## N_Fig (18 Jul 2019 às 14:52)

Saiu o relatório de junho. Bastantes mínimas batidas, incluindo aqui na minha terrinha, mas também em estações de mais longa duração como Bragança, Mirandela ou Zambujeira do Mar. Aljezur teve valores inferiores ao anterior mínimo 4 vezes!


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jul 2019 às 17:26)

*Portugal Continental com primavera quente e seca*

A primavera em Portugal Continental foi caracterizada por valores da temperatura média do ar superiores ao valor normal e da quantidade de precipitação inferiores ao valor normal classificando-se como quente e seca (Figura 1 no Boletim);
O valor médio da temperatura média do ar, 14.63 °C, foi superior ao valor normal em 1.03 °C. Valores da temperatura média superiores aos agora registados ocorreram em cerca de 20 % dos anos desde 1931;

O valor médio da temperatura máxima (20.97 °C) foi muito superior ao valor normal, +2.26 °C e corresponde ao 7º valor mais alto desde 1931 (mais alto em 1997) e ao 4º mais alto desde 2000 (depois de 2017, 2015 e 2011);
O valor médio da temperatura mínima (8.29 °C) foi inferior ao valor normal em 0.20 °C. Valores da temperatura mínima inferiores aos agora registados ocorreram em cerca de 35 % dos anos desde 1931
O total da quantidade de precipitação ocorrida nos meses de março a maio, 175.8 mm, corresponde a cerca de 83 % do valor médio. Valores de precipitação inferiores aos registados ocorreram em cerca de 25 % dos anos desde 1931.

*De destacar na primavera:*


Período quente em março (18 a 31): ocorrência de dias quentes e de uma onda de calor entre 22 e 31 de março que abrangeu grande parte da região Norte, a região de vale do Tejo e alguns locais do Alto Alentejo;
Maio muito quente e extremamente seco:
Período excecionalmente quente entre 11 e 15 de maio e entre 26 e 31. Foram ultrapassados, nos dias 30 e 31, os anteriores maiores valores da temperatura máxima do ar nalgumas estações meteorológicas do litoral. Ocorreu uma onda de calor, com início a 22 de maio e que se prolongou até aos primeiros dias de junho e abrangeu quase todo o território;
Foi o 6º mês de maio mais seco desde 1931 e o 3º mais seco desde 2000, depois de 2006 e 2003.

Seca meteorológica: 
Agravamento da intensidade de seca no mês de março, com todo o território em situação de seca meteorológica;
Diminuição da área e da intensidade da seca meteorológica em abril: apenas as regiões a sul do rio Tejo se mantinham em situação de seca;
Em maio aumento da área e da intensidade da seca meteorológica com a região Sul nas classes de seca severa a extrema. A distribuição do território por classes era a seguinte: 2.5 % na classe de seca extrema, 27.9 % na classe de seca severa, 22.4 % na classe de seca moderada, 46.1 % na classe de seca fraca e 1.8 % na classe normal

http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...nsVivR/cli_20190301_20190531_pcl_sz_co_pt.pdf

Fonte: IPMA


----------



## N_Fig (2 Ago 2019 às 17:57)

Saiu o resumo de julho, temperatura quase igual à normal, anomalia de +0,02 ºC, e anomalias pouco significativas da temperatura máxima e mínima (+0,28 ºC e -0,24 ºC, respetivamente). Não há mapas ainda, mas presumo que a distribuição seja a que já foi falada: anomalia positiva a norte e negativa a sul.
Se isto não me surpreendeu, a precipitação foi mais baixa do que estava à espera, apenas 5,9 mm. Sei que no sul praticamente não choveu, mas houve alguns dias de chuva mais ou menos intensa pelo norte e centro que me fizeram pensar que os valores estariam mais próximos do normal


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Ago 2019 às 19:47)

Acho que nunca vi um mês a praticamente acertar no valor médio ahah

Já se sabe que a média da precipitação em Julho vai se reduzir nas próximas décadas. Situação de seca no Verão já se torna normal. 

Eles lá salientaram o vento! Nortada!


----------



## N_Fig (3 Ago 2019 às 01:04)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Acho que nunca vi um mês a praticamente acertar no valor médio ahah
> 
> Já se sabe que a média da precipitação em Julho vai se reduzir nas próximas décadas. Situação de seca no Verão já se torna normal.
> 
> Eles lá salientaram o vento! Nortada!


Em janeiro de 2010 a temperatura foi "igual" ao valor médio, no entanto só usavam valores até às décimas na altura, terá ficado umas centésimas abaixo. Em novembro de 2011 a anomalia foi de -0,01 ºC, ainda menor que neste mês de julho


----------



## N_Fig (7 Ago 2019 às 15:40)

Saiu o boletim completo, os mapas mostram o que esperava. Pena que a Figueira não tenha uma normal climatológica, pois acho que a anomalia nas mínimas seria maior que os 1,3 ºC referidos em Mira, e faria com que a precipitação aparecesse mais realística, pois esteve próxima ou acima do normal


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Ago 2019 às 14:47)

Mapa da chuva de dia 7 de Agosto:


----------



## frederico (8 Ago 2019 às 23:41)

O Algarve e o Baixo Alentejo estão com cerca de 250 mm para o presente ano hidrológico, que é dos piores das últimas décadas.

Desde 2011 que não há um ano acima da média para compensar os anos secos. Esta é a pior década que encontrei nos registos desde os anos 30, mas antes disso houve décadas assim no início do século XX, pelo menos no Algarve.

Em 2005 caíram cerca de 300 mm entre Outubro e Dezembro no Algarve, mais do que nos últimos 12 meses.

Se o próximo Outono não for pelo menos na média o Sul de Portugal terá graves problemas. As necessidades de água não são as mesmas que havia há 100 anos quando houve um período seco idêntico.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Ago 2019 às 22:09)

Precipitação do dia 8 de Agosto, litoral norte a fazer relembrar os dias de Outono:






Tendo em conta que todo o país está em seca, toda a chuva é bem vinda, mas não deixa de ser chato e infeliz que para baixo do Tejo não chova há meses...


----------



## Thomar (14 Ago 2019 às 09:26)

Agosto?


----------



## Gerofil (19 Ago 2019 às 01:08)

Últimos dias com nevoeiro/neblina matinal...


----------



## joralentejano (24 Ago 2019 às 13:26)

Máximas dos últimos dias com valores elevados em grande parte do país. As estações que estão junto ao mar escapam-se, mas deve ter sido mais agradável para praia, pois, não tem havido tanta nortada.
*Dia 22. *Ribatejo e zona de Coimbra com os valores mais elevados, devido à Lestada.




Lousã: *39,9ºC*
Tomar: *39,7ºC*
Santarém: *39,6ºC


Ontem, dia 23. *Mais quente no interior, mas de Lisboa para Norte já se notou a descida.




Alvega: *40,5ºC*
St. Bárbara: *40ºC*
____________
E hoje, de volta ao normal com as típicas assimetrias entre o Litoral/Interior. 
Principalmente junto ao litoral, os dias mais quentes de 2019 continuam a ser de Maio.


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Ago 2019 às 15:47)

Interessante ver que Zebreira, em Castelo Branco, teve uma temperatura média na estação acima dos 30ºC, durante dois dias seguidos (23, 24), raro de ser ver pelo mapa do IPMA. 

Toda a região do Tejo Internacional tem um clima interessante, seria ótimo haver mais uma ou duas estações perto da fronteira entre Castelo Branco e Espanha, ou Portalegre e Espanha.

Com a onda de calor que tem existindo no interior, e estações com médias de 30ºC com anomalias de +5ºC constantes, díria que este mês ainda é bem capaz de acabar acima da média, visto que há estações no Alentejo e vale do Tejo que têm máximas constantes acima dos 30ºC.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Ago 2019 às 11:08)

Precipitação convectiva dos dias 25 e 26 de Agosto, valores maravilhosos em alguns locais para qualquer dia de Inverno, quanto mais em Agosto  De realçar o acumulado de 25.8mm de Mirandela no dia 25, e o valor brutal de 61.3mm da Covilhã , sendo 41mm registados em apenas uma hora no dia 26 .

*Dia 25, Domingo *






*Dia 26, Segunda-Feira *


----------



## joralentejano (30 Ago 2019 às 13:43)

Mapa da percentagem de água no solo atualizado hoje, a comprovar o quão irrelevante são as trovoadas numa situação destas. Poderiam fazer alguma coisa se não durassem apenas 1 dia...






Com os próximos 10 dias a serem quentes e secos (com valores baixos de humidade em todas as horas e vento de leste) a tendência é para pior.
Só não está pior graças ás temperaturas suaves que tivemos ao longo de todo o verão. Em grande parte do Norte os valores também já são bastante baixos.

Por aqui, as árvores vão mostrando grandes sinais de stress hídrico, como cores já típicas de um outono algo avançado.


----------



## N_Fig (3 Set 2019 às 21:36)

Saiu o resumo de agosto, mês normal em relação à temperatura, ligeiramente acima do normal, +0,38ºC, e normal a chuvoso, 16,2 mm, 118%. É também o mais chuvoso desde 2006 (embora isso diga mais dos últimos verões do que deste mês...)


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Set 2019 às 22:17)

N_Fig disse:


> Saiu o resumo de agosto, mês normal em relação à temperatura, ligeiramente acima do normal, +0,38ºC, e normal a chuvoso, 16,2 mm, 118%. É também o mais chuvoso desde 2006 (embora isso diga mais dos últimos verões do que deste mês...)


Se não fosse aquela primeira quinzena mais fria tinhamos uma anomalia positiva muito maior... Bom saber que temos finalmente um Agosto a sobressair na precipitação, mas tens razão, diz mais sobre os anos anteriores.


----------



## N_Fig (3 Set 2019 às 23:28)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Se não fosse aquela primeira quinzena mais fria tinhamos uma anomalia positiva muito maior... Bom saber que temos finalmente um Agosto a sobressair na precipitação, mas tens razão, diz mais sobre os anos anteriores.


Os últimos verões têm sido mesmo muito secos em geral, o do ano passado até foi normal, mas os verões de 2011, 2013 e de 2015 a 2017 foram extremamente secos, nos 10 mais secos desde 1931 ou lá perto...
Este ano também andou abaixo da média, mas nada do outro mundo, à volta dos 80%, perfeitamente normal. Já a temperatura andou um pouco abaixo do normal devido àquele junho gélido, e especialmente a temperatura mínima terá tido o valor mais baixo das últimas décadas (a temperatura máxima terá andado ligeiramente acima)


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Set 2019 às 00:31)

Estive a fazer as contas nas temperaturas e estes foram os dados que consegui recolher de algumas estações:

- Em Tavira: Desde o dia 20 de julho que só houve 8 dias com temperatura abaixo do normal. Esses dias foram: 25/07, 27/07, 28/07, 29/07, 30/07, 9/08, 11/08 e 12/08. Houve 21 noites tropicais neste verão, sendo que a média é de 19.  

- Em casa: Máxima média - 27,8°C; Média - 23,1°C; Mínima média - 16,1°C (dados de agosto). Primeira quinzena com temperaturas ligeiramente abaixo do normal e segunda quinzena com temperaturas muito acima do normal.

- Em Monção: Depois de um final de julho ligeiramente abaixo do normal, a primeira quinzena de agosto foi fria, com temperaturas muito abaixo do normal e passagem de diversas superfícies frontais. Já a segunda quinzena teve temperaturas muito acima do valor médio.   

*Simplesmente estou farto da conversa do "ai que só agora é que o verão chegou"*. Passou de uma conversa de jornal para uma conversa do dia a dia. Já andei a dizer que isso não é verdade, mas toda a gente acha que eu sou um maluquinho. 
Aliás, se nós descontarmos o passado mês de junho, este verão foi dos mais "normais" dos últimos 5 anos, disso não tenho dúvidas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Set 2019 às 22:31)

*Dias quentes: 2 a 5 de Setembro*

Dia 2: Santarém com *39,4ºC*. Fóia com *23,4ºC *de mínima. P. Rainha com* 9ºC* de mínima.











Dia 3: Alvega a ganhar com *40,6ºC*. Quase todas as estações do litoral e Alentejo com anomalias superiores a 7ºC.






Dia 4: Acalmia no litoral norte e agravamento na região de Lisboa e Setúbal. Alvega, mais uma vez, com *40,7ºC*. Anomalias superiores a 10ºC na máxima em algumas estações. Fóia mais uma vez a ficar nos *24,2ºC* de mínima.











Dia 5: Aumento no litoral centro, diminuição no interior norte, vale do Tejo e Lisboa. *38,1ºC* em Reguengos. Mínima de *25,5ºC* em Fóia.  *9,4ºC* em Alvega! 











Até agora a onda de calor deve continuar até amanha para a região do litoral centro.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Set 2019 às 00:50)

Máximas do dia 12, de salientar o Cabo Raso com 32,7ºC!


----------



## Gerofil (18 Set 2019 às 22:53)

Monitorização da seca em Portugal Continental


----------



## Gerofil (22 Set 2019 às 16:00)

Este *mapa* representa a precipitação regista dia 21 de Setembro em Portugal Continental





IPMA


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Set 2019 às 21:12)

Gerofil disse:


> Este *mapa* representa a precipitação regista dia 21 de Setembro em Portugal Continental
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fim de verão e é sempre o mesmo, umas 7 estações a precisar de serem desentupidas e outras que nem aparecem no mapa xD


----------



## joralentejano (22 Set 2019 às 22:30)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Fim de verão e é sempre o mesmo, umas 7 estações a precisar de serem desentupidas e outras que nem aparecem no mapa xD


Também tinha reparado nisso, a falta de chuva durante meses dá nestas coisas.  E a respeito disso, passado quase 5 meses lá chove algo decente a Sul do Tejo. Mais dias seguidos assim e era o ideal, mas em vez disso, vêm os 30ºC novamente. Tudo tinha outra "cara" depois desta chuva, mas o raio do anticiclone não descola nem por nada. 
Quanto ao último argumento, há imensas estações da rede IPMA offline. Em certos locais do país, há logo duas ou três em cima umas das outras e noutros, tudo em branco.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Set 2019 às 23:01)

joralentejano disse:


> Em certos locais do país, há logo duas ou três em cima umas das outras


Há sítios no país onde isto se justifica, no entanto. Por vezes apesar de parecerem pegadas uma à outra, estão em locais bem distintos meteorologicamente. Por exemplo, tenho pena que Portalegre/Cidade nunca mais apareceu no mapa, mesmo sendo RUEMA. Ela está ainda lá dentro do complexo das Oficinas da CM Portalegre, mas nunca mais se viram dados.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Set 2019 às 23:17)

SpiderVV disse:


> Há sítios no país onde isto se justifica, no entanto. Por vezes apesar de parecerem pegadas uma à outra, estão em locais bem distintos meteorologicamente. Por exemplo, tenho pena que Portalegre/Cidade nunca mais apareceu no mapa, mesmo sendo RUEMA. Ela está ainda lá dentro do complexo das Oficinas da CM Portalegre, mas nunca mais se viram dados.


Sim, sei disso, apenas acho que devia haver mais manutenção. A RUEMA é um exemplo, pois, é uma estação interessante para observar a diferença de temperaturas noturnas entre a zona alta da cidade de Portalegre e a zona baixa, que por vezes é muito significativa e esta diferença também era notável na precipitação.
As estações estão lá, mas não debitam dados, ou seja, o dinheiro investido foi mal empregado. Em Agosto observei uma estação meteorológica em Alegrete, que pertence à rede SNIRH completamente ao abandono e dá pena estas coisas, pois, podiam dar a conhecer melhor o clima de cada região. 
Outra estação interessante para seguir temperaturas (principalmente no verão) é a de Mora que também nunca mais apareceu. Cabo Carvoeiro, só debita dados de precipitação e mesmo assim o pluviômetro está entupido.  E muitas outras que certamente estão instaladas em locais interessantes, mas que não aparecem no mapa há muito tempo.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Set 2019 às 23:45)

O SNIRH tem uma rede de estações excecional que mais valia ter dado ao IPMA de alguma forma. No distrito de Portalegre há/havia várias na Serra de São Mamede - em São Julião, Castelo de Vide, a de Alegrete que dizes, etc...


----------



## Gerofil (23 Set 2019 às 18:31)

Agosto com altos valores de precipitação no Arquipélago dos Açores






No mês de Agosto, registaram-se desvios positivos relativamente à quantidade de precipitação ocorrida: 25% na estação do aeródromo das Flores, 188% na estação do Observatório José Agostinho em Angra do Heroísmo e 265% na estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves em Ponta Delgada. A precipitação registada nos observatórios de Ponta Delgada e Angra do Heroísmo foi a mais elevada no mês de Agosto desde pelo menos o ano 2000.
O valor mais elevado dos totais mensais da precipitação registou-se em S. Miguel/L. Canário-4233 (624,9 mm) e o menor em Santa Maria (70,8 mm). No mês de Agosto e, relativamente ao período de referência de 1961-1990, verificaram-se desvios positivos em todas as estações. Salienta-se que, em Agosto e no período de referência, se superou o máximo absoluto do total da precipitação diária no Faial/Horta (1961-1990: 52,3mm), com 67,2mm, na Graciosa (1961-1990: 36,8mm), com 48,6mm, e na Terceira/Angra do Heroísmo (1961-1990: 65,4mm), com 83,7mm em apenas um só dia.

IPMA


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Set 2019 às 20:26)

*Resumo climatológico do mês de Agosto de 2019 no Algarve*: https://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/3289-resumo-climatologico-do-mes-de-929844


----------



## Gerofil (4 Out 2019 às 10:28)

*Despacho n.º 8683/2019 *
* Publicação: *Diário da República n.º 188/2019, Série II de 2019-10-01

*Emissor:*Agricultura, Florestas e Desenvolvimento Rural - Gabinete do Ministro
Assim, nos termos e de acordo com o disposto no artigo 27.º do Decreto-Lei n.º 251-A/2015 de 17 de dezembro, reconheço o seguinte:

1 - A existência de uma situação de seca severa e extrema (agrometeorológica), nos concelhos constantes do anexo ao presente despacho e do qual faz parte integrante, o que consubstancia um fenómeno climático adverso, com repercussões negativas na atividade agrícola.

2 - O presente despacho produz efeitos a 31 de julho de 2019.

24 de setembro de 2019. - O Ministro da Agricultura, Florestas e Desenvolvimento Rural, Luís Manuel Capoulas Santos.

ANEXO: Concelhos abrangidos pela situação de seca severa ou extrema em 2019 (Página 2 e 3)


----------



## N_Fig (4 Out 2019 às 13:27)

Saiu o resumo de setembro, mês seco e quente, mas mesmo assim a segunda quinzena atenuou o calor e a secura, que a primeira foi escaldante e praticamente sem chuva


----------



## Snifa (15 Out 2019 às 18:43)

Acumulados na rede do IPMA  no passado evento de 13 e 14/10/2019:












Penso que o destaque vai para Ponte de Lima com 81,4 mm acumulados nos 2 dias, seguida por Pedras Rubras, Massarelos, Luzim, também com acumulados bem expressivos em 48 h.

Cabril não consta no  mapa do dia 13 

Pena Braga (Merelim) também não aparecer nos 2 dias..

Monção deve estar avariado ou completamente entupido, não sei o que faz no mapa com aqueles 0.1 mm do dia 14...


----------



## Snifa (17 Out 2019 às 20:20)

Belos acumulados ontem na rede do IPMA, embora muito restritos, com grande destaque para o Minho e Douro Litoral


----------



## 1337 (18 Out 2019 às 01:02)

Ponte de Lima é uma esponja completa neste tipo de entradas, ontem percebia perfeitamente que a precipitação ficava"presa" no vale do Lima e nas serras á volta nem chovia, o que é estranho porque como toda a gente sabe, as serras fazem percipitar muito mais que os vales. Já atingi e vou ultrapassar de certeza a média mensal para aqui, é nestes momentos que não me importava nada de trocar a chuva pelos Algarves.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Out 2019 às 11:29)

* Precipitação acumulada 17/10/2019*


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Out 2019 às 20:17)

*Resumo climatológico do mês de Setembro de 2019 no Algarve*. https://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/3300-resumo-climatologico-do-mes-de-932957


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Out 2019 às 12:59)

Enquanto não há dados totais das estações do IPMA, fica aqui o mapa gerado automaticamente da precipitação acumulada de ontem - 20/10/2019.

Claramente visíveis quais as estações com o pluivómetro entupido.


----------



## Skizzo (21 Out 2019 às 01:16)

Porto, o penico de Portugal


----------



## Snifa (21 Out 2019 às 06:47)

Acumulados do dia 19/10 na rede IPMA, como seria esperar Porto Pedras Rubras com um acumulado impressionante de *127.9 mm*, certamente um novo recorde diário, que o IPMA deverá mencionar em breve.


----------



## Skizzo (21 Out 2019 às 13:51)

Interessante que Massarelos a apenas uns 15km, registou menos de metade.

E com isto, Pedras Rubras num dia choveu a média do mês inteiro. O acumulado deve estar com um superavit bem acima do normal, este mês tem sido cada descarga intensa.


----------



## N_Fig (21 Out 2019 às 14:39)

Snifa disse:


> Acumulados do dia 19/10 na rede IPMA, como seria esperar Porto Pedras Rubras com um acumulado impressionante de *127.9 mm*, certamente um novo recorde diário, que o IPMA deverá mencionar em breve.


No relatório de novembro de 2009 diz que o maior valor diário tinha sido atingido nesse mês, 85 mm, mas o texto é um pouco ambíguo se seria o maior valor apenas para novembro. Depois disso já houve um valor de 89,6 mm em setembro de 2015, pelo menos


----------



## N_Fig (21 Out 2019 às 18:06)

Para além da notória subida de temperatura em geral e da queda de precipitação, também tenho notado nos últimos meses/anos uma tendência de descida da temperatura mínima e consequente aumento da amplitude térmica diária. Nos últimos 12 meses apenas novembro teve um valor da mínima igual ao normal e maio um valor superior, em todos os outros meses os valores foram inferiores ao normal, e desde setembro de 2016, apenas houve 10 meses com temperaturas mínimas acima do normal e 2 meses com temperatura mínima igual ao valor médio, em 37 meses! Não estou a tentar provar nenhum padrão de arrefecimento, até porque as anomalias positivas da temperatura máxima também têm sido constantes e mais pronunciadas (nos mesmos 37 meses, apenas 6 tiveram máximas abaixo do normal, e tivemos 20 meses consecutivos com máximas acima do normal entre junho de 2016 e janeiro de 2018!), mas parece-me inegável que as noites têm andado (ligeiramente) mais frias no nosso país, muito à custa das constantes inversões que o tempo seco produz


----------



## charlie17 (31 Out 2019 às 16:02)

Boa tarde,
Tenho-me entretido a analisar os dados da minha estação meteorológica (localizada em Coruche que adquiri à mais de 1 ano) e a comparar esses mesmos dados com as normais climatológicas para a região, mas para além do problema da estação de Coruche ter sido instalada apenas em 1995 (ou seja, a 1ª climatologia só sairá em 2025) só posso comparar com a estação mais perto, localizada em Santarém, no entanto, queria ter acesso à climatologia mais recente (81-2010) mas não está disponível no site do IPMA (não sei porquê). Alguém aqui que a tenha me pode facultar? Obrigado!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Out 2019 às 22:47)

charlie17 disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Tenho-me entretido a analisar os dados da minha estação meteorológica (localizada em Coruche que adquiri à mais de 1 ano) e a comparar esses mesmos dados com as normais climatológicas para a região, mas para além do problema da estação de Coruche ter sido instalada apenas em 1995 (ou seja, a 1ª climatologia só sairá em 2025) só posso comparar com a estação mais perto, localizada em Santarém, no entanto, queria ter acesso à climatologia mais recente (81-2010) mas não está disponível no site do IPMA (não sei porquê). Alguém aqui que a tenha me pode facultar? Obrigado!


A climatologia mais recente foi retirada há uns 2 meses numa atualização ao site. Também não me perguntes porquê, eu não sei, mas de facto foi retirada. 
Acho que a ideia que o IPMA tem é esta: até 2030 terá disponíveis os dados climatológicos 1971-2000, e depois a partir de 2030 passará a ter os dados 2001-2030. Acho que é essa a ideia.


----------



## charlie17 (1 Nov 2019 às 16:37)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> A climatologia mais recente foi retirada há uns 2 meses numa atualização ao site. Também não me perguntes porquê, eu não sei, mas de facto foi retirada.
> Acho que a ideia que o IPMA tem é esta: até 2030 terá disponíveis os dados climatológicos 1971-2000, e depois a partir de 2030 passará a ter os dados 2001-2030. Acho que é essa a ideia.


Ah a sério? Que pena, ainda assim gostava de ter os dados que eles tinham de 81-2010 porque se encontram mais perto da realidade. Pode ser que tenha sorte e alguém aqui no fórum os tenha guardado.. Obrigado na mesma! Abraço

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (5 Nov 2019 às 10:59)

Já saiu o resumo climatológico de outubro http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...cfHJQX/cli_20191001_20191031_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf

Não há novidades! Outubro é um mês seco há 4 anos e o que diminui a anomalia negativa este ano são os acumulados generosos no Norte. Vamos desde chuva fraca no Noroeste a seca extrema no Sudeste do nosso pequeno retângulo.  
Em termos de seca agrícola e hidrologica, a seca é mais que extrema a Sul do Tejo.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Nov 2019 às 11:05)

joralentejano disse:


> Já saiu o resumo climatológico de outubro http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...cfHJQX/cli_20191001_20191031_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf
> 
> Não há novidades! Outubro é um mês seco há 4 anos e o que diminui a anomalia negativa este ano são os acumulados generosos no Norte. Vamos desde chuva fraca no Noroeste a seca extrema no Sudeste do nosso pequeno retângulo.
> Em termos de seca agrícola e hidrologica, a seca é mais que extrema a Sul do Tejo.


Sim, sem novidades, juntando Setembro e Outubro, o outono está a ser seco, dentro daquilo que se previa.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Nov 2019 às 22:02)

De salientar as rajadas no dia 3 de Nov, com a estação do Caramulinho a estrear o anemómetro com um belo recorde:


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Nov 2019 às 23:09)

A Fóia nos próximos tempos terá o seu sensor de temp\humidade mudado. Tenho-o comigo e será enviado ao IPMA para o colocar lá. Foi o primeiro que a EMA de Paços de Ferreira teve e está novo. O problema era outro, pelo que logo que possível estará ao serviço...

Quanto ao Caramulinho, acredito no potencial dessa estação, tanto ao nível da precipitação como ao nível do vento.
Aquela zona é muito exposta às massas de ar oceânicas, não há montanhas entre o mar e aquele alto a mais de 1000 mts. Desconheço a localização exacta da estação mas é uma zona interessante.


----------



## João Pedro (6 Nov 2019 às 22:53)

Percentagem de água no solo. 27-10 a 6-11.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Nov 2019 às 20:18)

Primeiras mínimas negativas da temporada 19/20:


----------



## Snifa (10 Nov 2019 às 08:43)

Bom dia,

acumulados de ontem na rede do IPMA.

Destaque para os 53.4 mm de Vila Nova de Cerveira ( Aeródromo) , logo seguido pelos 51.6 mm de Viana do Castelo ( Chafé) e Porto ( Pedras Rubras ) com 36.5 mm.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Nov 2019 às 18:34)

Rajadas de ontem (14/11):






Precipitação (14/11):






Alto Alentejo, bacia do Sado e do Mira, arredores de Arouca, etc mal representados... estações constantemente on/off, outras que nunca mais dão sinal de existência.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Nov 2019 às 20:07)

Estar na Fóia é o mesmo que estar na Sibéria, com uma sensação térmica de -25ºC.


----------



## Dan (15 Nov 2019 às 22:42)

Não será bem a mesma coisa, a essa hora o Windchill era de de -2ºC, tendo chegado a -3ºC às 07UTC. A Guarda tinha às 06UTC um Windchill de -6,4ºC e as Penhas Douradas quase -10ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Nov 2019 às 20:11)

Rajadas de ontem, com Cabo da Roca a chegar aos* 96,2 km/h*, dos maiores valores do ano para a estação, se não o maior.






Muitas mínimas abaixo de 5ºC, 4 já abaixo dos 0ºC nos sítios habituais. Aqueles 2,6ºC na Praia da Rainha, upa upa.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Nov 2019 às 21:40)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Rajadas de ontem, com Cabo da Roca a chegar aos* 96,2 km/h*, dos maiores valores do ano, se não o maior.



Vendo os valores presentes nos posts deste tópico:

115,2km/h - Guarda (01/02);
112,7km/h - Tondela, Caramulinho (03/11);
112,7km/h - Pampilhosa da Serra (01/02);
112,3km/h - Torres Vedras (01/02);
103,7km/h - Aveiro (Universidade) (01/02);
103,3km/h  - Cabo da Roca (01/02);
103km/h - Pampilhosa da Serra, Fajão (14/11);
103km/h - Penhas Douradas (23/01);
101,5km/h - Mogadouro - (01/02)
101,2km/h - Tondela, Caramulinho (13/11);
98,3km/h - Guarda (23/01);
*96,8km/h - Cabo da Roca (15/11)*.
Agora, podes-te ter referido apenas à estação do Cabo da Roca e eu não ter percebido 

 Aqui fica um excelente exemplo da importância de colocar os posts nos respectivos tópicos. Após uma breve consulta às mensagens deste tópico foi possível recolher a informação referida acima.


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Nov 2019 às 21:41)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Vendo os valores presentes nos posts deste tópico:
> 
> 115,2km/h - Guarda (01/02);
> 112,7km/h - Tondela, Caramulinho (03/11);
> ...


Sim era apenas para o Cabo ahah, pelos visto só havia um valor acima


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Nov 2019 às 19:04)

13 estações já abaixo dos 0ºC, e muitas outras abaixo do 1ºC. Ganha Miranda do Douro: *-3,2ºC.* De salietar Alvega com *-1ºC*


----------



## Gerofil (21 Nov 2019 às 11:19)

Precipitação acumulada em Portugal Continental na rede de estações do IPMA


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Nov 2019 às 19:21)

*Resumo climatológico do mês de Outubro de 2019 no Algarve*: https://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/3319-resumo-climatologico-do-mes-de-938227


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Nov 2019 às 21:07)

Este ano hidrológico está a ser bem seco por Tavira. Ora vejam os acumulados desde 1 de outubro:

Outubro - 6,9 mm
Novembro - 15,7 mm (12,8 no último evento)

Sinceramente, se isto continuar assim, o Algarve rapidamente vai ficar sem água. O ano segue apenas com 118,7 mm no clube náutico, cerca de 23% do normal. Neste momento este ano está a ser o mais seco desde sempre no Algarve, e a seca no Sotavento já é pior que a de 2005 ou 1995. Neste inverno tem que chover bem, senão chapéu, ou melhor, insalubridade.


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Nov 2019 às 20:40)

Chuva no dia 22 de Novembro, para muitos sítios o dia mais chuvoso do ano:






De salientar:
Covilhã: *79,2 mm (3º maior acumulado do ano)*
Portalegre: *45,1 mm*
Évora: *35,6 mm*
Lisboa:* 32 mm*

Maioria das estações da região da Beira acima dos 40 mm, bacias do Mondengo e do Zêzere devem ter disparado. Parece que cada vez há mais espaços brancos no mapa do IPMA, o que é triste, principalmente na latitute do Alto Alentejo. Regiões como o litoral do Algarve parecem ter fundos para colocar das novas estações... quando há inumeras zonas de bacias e cidades com tudo a falhar.

Rajadas também valentes:

Fóia: *118,4 km/h *
Caramulinho: *110,9 km/h*
Guarda: *107,6 km/h*
Mogadouro: *104,8 km/h*

Capitais de distrito com rajadas respeitantes: 

Faro: *82,8 km/h*
Portalegre: *72,4 km/h*
Lisboa: *70,9 km/h*








Duarte Sousa disse:


> Vendo os valores presentes nos posts deste tópico:
> 
> 115,2km/h - Guarda (01/02);
> 112,7km/h - Tondela, Caramulinho (03/11);
> ...



De acordo com a lista do @Duarte Sousa , Fóia assume assim a primeira posição como maior rajada do ano. Contudo não há dados de Fóia do inicio do ano quando esteve avariada, pelo que se supõe que no dia 1 de Fevereiro tenha registado uma rajada bem superior a esta.


----------



## frederico (27 Nov 2019 às 21:23)

Somente um milagre salvará o sudeste de Portugal e a Andaluzia ocidental de uma seca histórica que poderá acarretar o ano civil mais seco «de sempre», ou seja, desde que há registos pluviométricos.

Dados para Cacela, 2019

Janeiro: 10.6 mm
Fevereiro: 20.2 mm
Março: 17.6 mm
Abril: 38.6 mm
Maio a Agosto: 0 mm
Setembro: 4.8 mm
Outubro: 8 mm

*Total: 99.8 mm (média anual: ~550 mm)
*
Uma vez que em Novembro pouco ou nada choveu é hora de serem tomadas medidas de urgência pois alguns danos já são neste momento irreversíveis. Neste momento as previsões para a primeira quinzena de Dezembro são assustadoras: tempo seco...


----------



## Toby (1 Dez 2019 às 07:43)

Bom dia,

Fiz para o Méteo Alentejo um mapa com as estações : http://www.rtfmtechnique.com/mapalentejo.html (Ele tirou este mapa de volta do seu site http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/estacoes-wundergound/ ).

Estou ocupado num mapa de Portugal: http://www.rtfmtechnique.com/carteportugal.html
Eu posso continuar se estiver interessado, o mapa é "open source" (livre,recuperável, integrável,...).
Se interessado: Eu integrarei as ilhas, a escolha das estações será *qualitativa e não quantitativa*.
Desculpe, por exemplo, um Netatmo sem abrigo superaquece demais para ser representativo, um anemômetro Davis a 50 cm de um telhado também.
Cabe a você ver e reagir se estiver interessado (logo, estações, etc.....).

Como a Troposfera/Remac será dissolvida (dano )...

Tenha um bom domingo


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Dez 2019 às 16:35)

Caramulinho a ir aos -4,3ºC ontem. O que acham do valor?


----------



## Dan (2 Dez 2019 às 16:49)

Parece-me um valor muito estranho para ontem.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Dez 2019 às 16:49)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Caramulinho a ir aos -4,3ºC ontem. O que acham do valor?



Completamente falso, uma vez que esse valor foi obtido entre as 12h e as 13h.

 https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...rte-e-centro-dezembro-2019.10192/#post-752497


----------



## Toby (3 Dez 2019 às 18:11)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Fiz para o Méteo Alentejo um mapa com as estações : http://www.rtfmtechnique.com/mapalentejo.html (Ele tirou este mapa de volta do seu site http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/estacoes-wundergound/ ).
> 
> ...




Boa noite,
Tenho dois ecrãs de 27 e 24"'' com configurações especiais, pelo que me podem dizer como é apresentado em ecrãs mais pequenos e em tablets, antes de codificar as outras estações.
Obrigada,
http://www.rtfmtechnique.com/carteportugal.html


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Dez 2019 às 20:12)

*Novembro de 2019 classificou-se como frio em relação à temperatura do ar e chuvoso em relação à precipitação *

http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...kZKEBU/cli_20191101_20191130_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf


----------



## Toby (12 Dez 2019 às 21:21)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Fiz para o Méteo Alentejo um mapa com as estações : http://www.rtfmtechnique.com/mapalentejo.html (Ele tirou este mapa de volta do seu site http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/estacoes-wundergound/ ).
> 
> ...




Boa noite,

Se estiver interessado em desenvolver um mapa.
A solução do WeatherCloud parece-me muito interessante, mas requer uma colaboração (para ter acesso a outras estações que não a minha, tenho de fazer uma contracto a 15€/mês ).
Então a solução é:

*1/ registre sua estação no WeatherCloud, é grátis! https://weathercloud.net*
já existem várias pessoas aqui, que transmitem neste site

*2/ corte nos seus parâmetros "STICKERS". *





*3/ copie e envie-me por e-mail.*






*4/ para ser mais preciso, talvez adaptar o seu nome de utilizador à sua localização.






5/ dá isto (é muito melhor, não é?) um resumo completo! 




*

Aguardo as suas reacções. O mapa é livre para reproduzir, redirecionar para o seu site (veja meteoalentejo).


----------



## Toby (13 Dez 2019 às 14:02)

Diz-se muitas vezes: quem procura encontra 
Só preciso de encontrar uma solução para uma estranha menção num mapa como Tobyportugal.






Resta fazer a escolha das estações correctamente instaladas.
Tenha um bom fim-de-semana


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Dez 2019 às 09:19)

*Precipitação acumulada 16/12/2019 - rede IPMA
*
Grandes acumulados nos distritos da Guarda e Castelo Branco  Nota também para Aljezur com 63,3mm.

No Sul faltam estações de Avis Benavila, Beja, Portel Oriola e Fóia.


----------



## MSantos (17 Dez 2019 às 10:08)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> *Precipitação acumulada 16/12/2019 - rede IPMA
> *
> Grandes acumulados nos distritos da Guarda e Castelo Branco  Nota também para Aljezur com 63,3mm.
> 
> No Sul faltam estações de Avis Benavila, Beja, Portel Oriola e Fóia.



Foi um belo dia de chuva! E foi até razoavelmente democrático, sendo que como é natural nestas situação há sempre zonas mais favorecidas, principalmente as de maior altitude.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Dez 2019 às 08:36)

*Precipitação acumulada 18/12/2019 - rede IPMA*






*Rajada máxima 18/12/2019 - rede IPMA*
*



*


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Dez 2019 às 08:34)

Valores de rajada máxima superiores a 100 km/h registados ontem 19-12-2019.


Fajao, Pampilhosa da Serra: 150,1 km/
Fóia, Monchique: 122,4 km/h
Mogadouro: 116,6 km/h
São Pedro de Moel: 111,2 km/h
Bandarra, Trancoso: 109,4 km/h
Cabeceiras de Basto: 108,7 km/h
Dois Portos, Torres Vedras: 107,3 km/h
Cabo da Roca: 104,8 km/h
Cabril: 104 km/h
Mirandela: 102,6 km/h
Santa Barbara, Pinhão: 101,2 km/h

A rajada de Pampilhosa da Serra ficou certamente bem posicionada no top de rajadas máximas de sempre, liderada por Figueira da Foz (176 km/h 2018) e cabo da Roca (169 km/h 2016)


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Dez 2019 às 08:35)

*Precipitação acumulada 19/12/2019 - rede IPMA






Rajada máxima 18/12/2019 - rede IPMA
*
11 estações acima dos 100km/h, com Pampilhosa da Serra (Fajão) a liderar com 150,1km/h.
*








*


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Dez 2019 às 12:19)

jonas_87 disse:


> Valores de rajada máxima superiores a 100 km/h registados ontem 19-12-2019.
> 
> 
> Fajao, Pampilhosa da Serra: 150,1 km/
> ...


Que rajada brutal, até tive que olhar duas vezes!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Dez 2019 às 10:41)

*Precipitação acumulada 20/12/2019 - rede IPMA*











*Rajada máxima 20/12/2019 - rede IPMA
*


----------



## João Pedro (21 Dez 2019 às 11:08)

*Precipitação total - registada nas estações automáticas *






Serra da Estrela em grande destaque.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Dez 2019 às 23:36)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> *Precipitação acumulada 20/12/2019 - rede IPMA*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pela primeira vez desde 2010, acredito que teremos um Dezembro acima da média em precipitação, e bem acima.
Desde que estou no fórum (2014) que a realidade do mês tem sido apenas seca. 
Por isso acho devemos todos achar isto como algo excelente.


----------



## frederico (22 Dez 2019 às 00:09)

Infelizmente em parte do Baixo Alentejo e no sotavento e Algarve central tudo se encaminha para ser o* nono mês de Dezembro* abaixo da média. Isto em relação aos dados das estações do IPMA.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Dez 2019 às 00:51)

frederico disse:


> Infelizmente em parte do Baixo Alentejo e no sotavento e Algarve central tudo se encaminha para ser o* nono mês de Dezembro* abaixo da média. Isto em relação aos dados das estações do IPMA.


Aqui na Península de Setúbal também. 
*No entanto, não podemos dizer que o mês tenha sido seco no Algarve*, até porque a precipitação na última semana puxou a precipitação para valores acima do normal também na Serra do Caldeirão.   

Com estes níveis de água no solo, a seca vai diminuir e bem. Quase de certeza que *irá terminar a seca extrema*, e a costa do Sotavento Algarvio possivelmente passará a estar em *seca moderada*. Aposto que seca no Baixo Alentejo será reduzida a *seca fraca*, e o restante do país deixará de estar em seca.  
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/agrometeorologia/agua.solo/


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Dez 2019 às 10:18)

*Precipitação acumulada 21/12/2019 - rede IPMA











Rajada máxima 21/12/2019 - rede IPMA









*


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Dez 2019 às 13:24)

Rajada violenta na Guarda, 131 km/h!


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Dez 2019 às 14:11)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Aqui na Península de Setúbal também.
> *No entanto, não podemos dizer que o mês tenha sido seco no Algarve*, até porque a precipitação na última semana puxou a precipitação para valores acima do normal também na Serra do Caldeirão.
> 
> Com estes níveis de água no solo, a seca vai diminuir e bem. Quase de certeza que *irá terminar a seca extrema*, e a costa do Sotavento Algarvio possivelmente passará a estar em *seca moderada*. Aposto que seca no Baixo Alentejo será reduzida a *seca fraca*, e o restante do país deixará de estar em seca.
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/agrometeorologia/agua.solo/



Foi seco no Sotavento e normal no Barlavento.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (22 Dez 2019 às 15:09)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Mas eu nunca neguei esse facto.  No Algarve há três realidades para dezembro, neste momento, caso não chova até ao dia 31 (que é o mais provável neste momento):
> 
> *Chuvoso: *Costa Vicentina, Serra de Monchique e Serra do Caldeirão (mais de 100 mm acumulados nestas zonas);
> *Normal:* Costa do Barlavento Algarvio (valores próximos de 100 mm);
> ...



70 mm a 90 mm acumulados no litoral algarvio, onde vês isso.. Acabei de verificar no site do IPMA e os valores ronda os 50 mm.
Resumindo este mês nem sequer chega aos 50 mm.
Os valores no litoral do Barlavento ronda os 90 a 110 mm, na foia cerca de 130 mm.
Depois temos que juntar os pozinhos até dia 11..


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Dez 2019 às 22:38)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> *Precipitação acumulada 21/12/2019 - rede IPMA
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O pluviómetro de Pampilhosa deve ter ficado danificado com as rajadas de 150 km/h...



jonas_87 disse:


> Rajada violenta na Guarda, 131 km/h!



Já habitual a estação ganhar no top rajadas, estava em 1º lugar desde Fevereiro. Deve estar muito bem localizada!


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Dez 2019 às 23:04)

guisilva5000 disse:


> O pluviómetro de Pampilhosa deve ter ficado danificado com as rajadas de 150 km/h...
> 
> 
> 
> Já habitual a estação ganhar no top rajadas, estava em 1º lugar desde Fevereiro. Deve estar muito bem localizada!



Offtopic: tens aqui a localização da estação da Guarda.


upload imagem


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Dez 2019 às 23:18)

jonas_87 disse:


> Offtopic: tens aqui a localização da estação da Guarda.
> 
> 
> upload imagem


Estive a tentar encontrá-la, obrigado! É de facto estupefacto como uma capital de distrito consegue aguentar tais rajadas... a cota é praticamente 1000 metros e raramente se ouve falar de estragos, tendo em conta a envolvente de serviços e urbana. (I mean, aqueles cartazes na rotunda já nem devem estar de pé?)


----------



## Jorge_scp (23 Dez 2019 às 09:48)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> 70 mm a 90 mm acumulados no litoral algarvio, onde vês isso.. Acabei de verificar no site do IPMA e os valores ronda os 50 mm.
> Resumindo este mês nem sequer chega aos 50 mm.
> Os valores no litoral do Barlavento ronda os 90 a 110 mm, na foia cerca de 130 mm.
> Depois temos que juntar os pozinhos até dia 11..



Na Foia não foram 130 mm. Pelo menos no dia mais chuvoso do mês, na passada 2a feira, a estação não registou o valor, que foi provavelmente cerca de 100 mm. A estação de casais em Monchique registou valores a rondar os 300 mm.


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Dez 2019 às 01:01)

Guarda ainda conseguiu subir mais o 2º lugar, com 136,8 km/h no dia 22...







Brutal como é que a cidade não voou nestes dias!


----------



## Toby (25 Dez 2019 às 20:58)

Boa noite,

Aqui está o link para a primeira versão do mapa meteorológico:
http://www.qualidadedoar.pt/meteomapa.html

3 tipos de estações:
1/ Estações certificadas REMAC, não estão todas presentes, mas espero que isso motive as outras.






2/ Estações METAR, escolhi os links "Infoclimat" porque são mais completos. Tenho de acrescentar outros.






3/ Estações pertencentes aos participantes deste fórum.






Este tipo de estações será o mais difícil de selecionar, eu coloco algumas estações que estão bem instaladas (acho)
Não há uma escolha imposta de marca, mas algumas solicitam pequenas modificações para serem exploráveis. Por exemplo:  um Netatmo precisa de um abrigo normalizado (7714 por exemplo) para obter medições t° correctas.

Mapa teste com Firefox, Chrome, Edge, IE11 no monitor de 27", 24", 22" e 19".
Eu ainda tenho pequenos problemas com algumas pequeno resoluções com 21" 16:9.
Nos monitores de retrato é óptimo.
Num ipad de 12" não passa parcialmente, abaixo de 12" não é bom. 
Tenho de pensar numa versão específica, mas olhar para este mapa num ecrã minúsculo não faz muito sentido para mim. Avisar-me sobre bug 

*Cabe aos responsáveis por este fórum decidir o procedimento (tópico específico, postar fotos de suas estações, condições, etc...).*
Pela minha parte, é imperativo ter medidas correctas.
A 2ª versão deste mapa irá integrar para as estações REMAC um histórico de dados e uma atualização muito mais rápida.
Existem outras soluções mais completas, mas primeiro vamos ver se este mapa é de interesse aqui. 
EuComo eles dizem, a bola está do seu lado. sei que escrevo como... (un con en français )


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Dez 2019 às 13:04)

Belo dia de Natal:











Máxima de *24,8ºC* na Zambujeira... 

Sem dúvida dos Dezembros mais quentes.


----------



## Toby (28 Dez 2019 às 19:58)

Toby disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Aqui está o link para a primeira versão do mapa meteorológico:
> http://www.qualidadedoar.pt/meteomapa.html
> ...



O interesse não parece estar a receber qualquer resposta. Sem reacções (positivas ou negativas) farei a escolha sozinha, infelizmente, de completar o mapa.
Eu adicionei nas estações "meteopt" a altitude.
Adicionei alguns METARs
Faltam 3 estações REMAC. 

Bon fim de semana


----------



## Toby (28 Dez 2019 às 20:59)

Toby disse:


> O interesse não parece estar a receber qualquer resposta. Sem reacções (positivas ou negativas) farei a escolha sozinha, infelizmente, de completar o mapa.
> Eu adicionei nas estações "meteopt" a altitude.
> Adicionei alguns METARs
> Faltam 3 estações REMAC.
> ...



Tenho um problema de tempo (UTC) com 3 METARs actualizados com uma hora de atraso.


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Dez 2019 às 18:31)

Episódio de "onda de calor" em Dezembro, sim porque acredito que algumas estações estão com anomalias de +5ºC há dias...

Top Máximas acima de 22ºC e anomalias:
Zambujeira (25/12):* 24,8ºC*
Castro Verde (25/12):* 24,7ºC*
Odemira (25/12):* 24,6ºC *
Alvalade (25/12):* 24,6ºC*
Aljezur (24/12): *23,8ºC*
Alcobaça (28/12):* 23,7ºC*
Alcoutim (25/12)*: 23,3ºC*
Zambujeira (24/12): *23,2ºC*
Aljezur (27/12): *23ºC*Aljezur (25/12): *23ºC*
Viana do Castelo (24/12): *22,9ºC* (*+8ºC)*
Lousã (25/12):* 22,6ºC *
Portel (24/12): *22,6ºC*
Porto, Massarelos (25/12): *22,3ºC (+8ºC)*
Arouca (25/12):* 22,3ºC*
Odemira (27/12):* 22,2ºC*
Odemira (24/12): *22,2ºC*
Arouca (24/12): *22,1ºC
*
Os dias de céu limpo também permitiram um abaixamento da mínima, com o dia 28/12 a ser o mais frio até agora. Contudo, nada que não seja o habitual.

Top Mínimas abaixo de -3ºC:
Bragança:* -3,5ºC*
Carrazêda de Ansiães:* -3,3ºC*
Vila Real (Cidade): *-3,3ºC*
Vinhais:* -3,1ºC
*
Pressão atmosférica ultrapassou os 1036 hPa no Trás-os-Montes hoje, elevada estabilidade sempre associada a nevoeiro e dias frios, que se notam nas máximas baixas de algumas estações.
*























*


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Dez 2019 às 16:21)

Dia 29 teve níveis de humidade mínima que nunca vi em estações do IPMA:* 3%*! (Pampilhosa e Guarda)
E muitas outras estações em que a altitude mostra o seu valor.






E as duas estações a nordeste a mostrar humidades mínimas acima de 90%, claramente com máximas abaixo de 5ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2019 às 22:21)

Impressionante a maxima horária de hoje em Mirandela, 1,6 graus. 
Está visto que o nevoeiro por lá não desarma.


----------



## 1337 (31 Dez 2019 às 01:35)

jonas_87 disse:


> Impressionante a maxima horária de hoje em Mirandela, 1,6 graus.
> Está visto que o nevoeiro por lá não desarma.


O ano passado lembro-me que foi pior, tiveram máximas negativas uns dias seguidos, sempre cobertos de sincelo...


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Dez 2019 às 05:32)

1337 disse:


> O ano passado lembro-me que foi pior, tiveram máximas negativas uns dias seguidos, sempre cobertos de sincelo...



Sim sem dúvida, recordo-me disso mas não deixa de ser curioso que dia após dia a máxima está a cair.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Jan 2020 às 17:05)

Dezembro foi quente e chuvoso: o 3º mais quente desde 2000 (média de 10,99ºC com +1,02ºC de anomalia); a precipitação correspondeu a 127% do normal, sendo que desde 2010 que não havia um Dezembro acima da média (100%).
















http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...TMCrjK/cli_20191201_20191231_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Jan 2020 às 19:27)

Já agora para completar:

"Em termos de distribuição espacial, é de realçar as regiões do Norte e Centro com valores de precipitação muito acima do valor médio, sendo de destacar os maiores valores registados em Cabril (528 mm), Penhas Douradas (473 mm), Guarda (466 mm) e Covilhã (433 mm)."

A anomalia positiva de Guarda e Covilhã!

A distribuição da chuva desde 1931 em Dezembro é deveras... caótica:






Quando há anomalias, tanto positivas como negativas, geralmente são bem grandes. As negativas parecem ser regulares desde o início da série. Por outro lado, já não havia anomalia positiva desde 2010, o que já se alastrava durante demasiado tempo. Pela a análise podemos ter tanto mais 4 anos de Dezembros secos ou mais um Dezembro super chuvoso.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jan 2020 às 20:15)

Resumo climatológico do mês de Dezembro 2019 no Algarve https://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/3355-resumo-climatologico-do-mes-de-947761

- Messines registou no dia 16, *105.2 mm* e no dia 19, *82.0 mm*;. 

- Alte registou no dia 16, *46 mm* e no dia 19, *45.4 mm*;

- Entre Messines e Alte distam cerca 12 kms e a diferença entre as duas estações foi de *104.8 mm*;


----------



## frederico (26 Jan 2020 às 19:14)

Não tinha noção que tinham caído 90 mm em Cacela em Dezembro, esses dados são de que estação @algarvio1980 ?

Dezembro foi um mês estranho com grandes diferenças nos acumulados a nível local e regional.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jan 2020 às 20:20)

frederico disse:


> Não tinha noção que tinham caído 90 mm em Cacela em Dezembro, esses dados são de que estação @algarvio1980 ?
> 
> Dezembro foi um mês estranho com grandes diferenças nos acumulados a nível local e regional.



Refere-se à estação de Cacela da DRAPALG que podes consultar aqui: http://www.drapalg.min-agricultura.pt/ema/images/dados/cac19.pdf


----------



## frederico (26 Jan 2020 às 20:21)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Refere-se à estação de Cacela da DRAPALG que podes consultar aqui: http://www.drapalg.min-agricultura.pt/ema/images/dados/cac19.pdf



Obrigado, a última vez que procurei esses dados não estavam disponíveis.


----------

